# Beta testers wanted: hack to stop TiVo recoding episodes you have already seen



## sanderton

_I'm at it again, sorry; this TiVo hacking is addictive. 

I'm building a hack which will extend the current 28-day no-re-record rule so that an episode, once recorded, will NEVER be re-recorded. This will mean that I can have a SP for a show on a heavy repeat cycle and it will pick up only the episodes which I have not recorded before.

It will also allow you to block entire series from being recorded by a wishlist or (optionally) as suggestions.

A TiVoWeb module will let you edit the blocked episodes list, should you discover that a recording has failed or whatever. You can restore a blocked episode from Recording History. A manually specified recording will not be blocked.

It WON'T fix dodgy guide data (miracles, as they say, are extra), so duplicates caused by that will not be affected. And of course the blocking of repeats only starts from the day the hack is installed, so there will be period where it doesn't seem to be helping much; but give it a few months and UK Gold SPs might become usable.

Now my problems in writing this are 1) it will do nothing for 28 days as TiVo handles it up to that point and 2) I need a good variety of SPs and wishlists to get it checked out.

So I'm looking for some brave volunteers to help me out. 

The hack has three bits:

1) A modified version of EndPad, which as well as doing its usual stuff creates a little database of what has been recorded. If you don't want padding, that's fine it will run with the padding part turned off.
2) A TiVoWeb module that lets you view and edit that database
3) A script which runs periodically and removes episodes which are in its "recorded" database from the To Do List

Initially I'm looking for help with 1 and 2; 3 will come a bit later as it's more alpha than beta right now! But I want to get the database creation/editing part completely sorted before setting the actual episode blocking loose. So at this stage your recordings would be safe.

To be able to help, you'll need to have TiVo with TiVoWeb.

If you are prepared to help the cause of new hacks, could you PM me your e-mail address?

Thanks. _

A shipping version of this (which ended up working rather differently) is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2341737&&#post2341737

There are are also a couple of modded versions people have done in subsequent posts.


----------



## pgogborn

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> 3) A script which runs periodically and removes episodes which are in its "recorded" database from the To Do List
> *


I am 99.9% certain that you have already got this in the spec for your script - but just in case - I suggest that it would be useful if removed episodes formed part of your DaiyMail report.


----------



## sanderton

Good idea.


----------



## pgogborn

I feel guilty for making suggestions, making more work, when you are already doing so much good work - but here goes.

How about a non-destructive way of dealing with repeated programmes? 

Instead of just automatically removing repeats from the "To Do" list, as an alternative, how about an installation option to add a 'repeat' symbol/acronym to the programme title (and perhaps forcing a short "keep until" date). 

The user could then elect to choose which repeats to delete from the "To Do" list / ignore them in the "Now Playing" list etc.


----------



## sanderton

I'm trying to build something that means I don't have to check the To Do list regularly as I'm too lazy. And one of the points of the hack is that if the recordings are cancelled, the TiVo can record something I haven't seen in that slot instead.

However once the framework is built, changes such as those should be very easy; probably just one line of code. I suspect that iI will leave them as an exercise for the reader, though.


----------



## bradleyem

Sounds cool.

Is there a way that it can check the TDL to see if the program was ever viewed? I'm thinking that if a program drops off the now playing list because of overwriting (for example), it'd be nice to re-record it next time.

See PM: count me in.

Brad

[edit, got Now Playing confused with To Do lists  ]


----------



## sanderton

Not easily, no. I had though of trying to do it, but it seemed to me that many things on my Now Playing go unplayed *because* they are repeats, and life's too short to delete them manually.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Not easily, no. I had though of trying to do it, but it seemed to me that many things on my Now Playing go unplayed because they are repeats, and life's too short to delete them manually. *


I agree. I do this all the time with Simpsons and Friends so I'd wouldn't want this.


----------



## GvH

Message deleted - read thread after commenting! Doh!!!!


----------



## bradleyem

I still think it'd be useful (perhaps only for certain season passes) but the majority has spoken.

But anyway, Tracker installed easily and is busy adding to, and tracking my shows.


----------



## doubledrat

stuart: I'd like to help, but I don't have tivoweb (I'm sure lots of people don't), so can it be designed to take into account all those without tivoweb please?

will the removed progs appear in the todo list as "someone in your household deleted"? I think they need to really, so us non-tw people can see what's going on.

Bob


----------



## sanderton

I don't think it will be practical if your don't have TiVoWeb - if TiVo screws up a recording you will never get that epiode re-recorded, so you need a mechanism for removing the block on specific episodes.

No you have a serial connection, can you not TiVoweb working?


----------



## doubledrat

well I don't have ethernet on my box. I have serial access but that's it.

is your DB going to be a plain text file? If so, I could always just manually edit it. Or what about a simple script to edit?

It would be a shame to limit something so useful to the few with ethernet on their tivos...


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Bob,

With serial access you can configure ppp ( a TCP/IP ) connection to the PC on the other end of the serial cable.

With a TCP/IP connection ( not involving TiVoNET or TurboNET ) you can run TiVoWEB and any of the other programs that require an IP connection ( like ftp, telnet, etc. )

Rgds,

R.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by doubledrat _
> *well I don't have ethernet on my box. I have serial access but that's it.
> *


TivoWeb works over a serial connection.


----------



## doubledrat

oh. I didn't realise that

I'll give the docs a look then


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *...........
> 
> To be able to help, you'll need to have TiVo with TiVoWeb.
> 
> If you are prepared to help the cause of new hacks, could you PM me your e-mail address?
> 
> Thanks.  *


PM'ed you with my email ------I will help if I can


----------



## leemcg

Same here, PM sent. Happy to help if I can.

Lee


----------



## SteveWilkins

Sounds like the essential hack for Sky One viewers to stop those Simpson and Futurama's re-appearing.  

Count me in.


----------



## TMW2N

well, since i'm basically starting again with a clean TiVo, i odnt have much to lose, so count me in. i've installed just about every other one of your hacks and am very pleased so far.

G


----------



## sanderton

Apologies to recent volunteers who I haven't got back to yet. Distracted with other stuff. Will be in touch soon!


----------



## sanderton

Following a number of comments, it seems sensible for the Tracker project to be able to use whether or not an episode was watched to help decide whether or not to allow it to be rerecorded.

So, could the Tracker testers try the enclosed for me?

The main part is a script called watched.tcl. This will update the Tracker database with the deletion and watched status of each item.

Copy it to /var/hack
Make it executable with "chmod 755 watched.tcl"
Run it with "/var/hack/watched.tcl"

The enclosed updated version of the TiVoWeb module tracker.itcl lets you see the deletion/watched status.

The enclosed EndPad is the current 1.3.3 version.

Can you let me know if it works OK, and if the data its adding appears correct?


----------



## mark.stringer

Hi Stuart,

Just loaded the watched.tcl module. It seems to be working fine though I don't have much tracking data yet. Typical result is:

Episodes of Top of the Pops which have been recorded

TMS ID Episode Title Date recorded Source Deleted by Watched Status
EP4075790188 28 November Friday 28 November 2003 Season Pass User Watched (51mins)

which is fine. And for a show that has been deleted by TiVo:

Episodes of Star Trek: Voyager which have been recorded
TMS ID Episode Title Date recorded Source Deleted by Watched Status
EP1273610162 Lineage Sunday 30 November 2003 Suggestion
EP1273610120 Relativity Saturday 29 November 2003 Suggestion TiVo Unwatched


Do I need to set the watched.tcl to run once a day or something using cron to keep this up to date?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## sanderton

It will eventually run daily as part of the main program, but TiVo keeps a record of episodes foing back weeks, so you can run it manually from time to time just to keep the list up to date. cron it if you want; it won't hurt.


----------



## Fozzie

Just tried running watched.tcl and get the following error:

bash-2.02# /var/hack/watched.tcl
Updating Tracker list with watched status...
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" "" 10 {

set item [db $db openid $fsid]
set cancelreason [dbobj $item get CancelReason..."
(file "/var/hack/watched.tcl" line 64)
bash-2.02#


----------



## sanderton

Try running it again? It failed to open the database for some reason. Happens.


----------



## comdw

Worked fine on mine - all the data looks correct.

The logic for blocking episodes is looking likely to get complicated, but more information = more control.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Try running it again? It failed to open the database for some reason. Happens. *


Tried half a dozen times when I first posted but got the same error each time.

Just tried now and it completed ok. DB must have been busy with something else before.


----------



## tivo_boj

Loaded up the new tracker and run watched .tcl severl times, but none of the episodes show any entries for "deleted by" or "tracked" in tivoweb.

Also loaded up the endpad version withing the zip file, and although you say its version 1.3.3, the endpad log says 1.3.2


----------



## sanderton

Have they been deleted? things still in Now Playing won't be changed.

Have you had a major system reset of some kind which might have flushed out the "deleted" part of the database - have a look though TiVoWeb's MFS module at /Recording/Cancelled, and see if there's much there.


----------



## tivo_boj

there seems to be plenty in the MFS recordings/cancellled

when clicking on a few cancelled reason was 12?


----------



## tivo_boj

Re- checked, some of the tracked items I had deleated or watched a part of, but these are not reflected in the tracker on tivoweb. re-run watched.tcl, but no change.


----------



## sanderton

No idea; it works fine on mine and from the sound of it several others.

Are you really using TiVoWeb beta 4?

CancelReason = 12 means deleted by you; it is those that the script is supposed to update the database with.

Try running this debug version of watched.tcl and see what output it gives you.


----------



## mark.stringer

tivo_boj, sorry if you have already done this, but you need to do a quick reload of TivoWeb to have it use the new Tracker module before the changes come up, or at least I did. Best to come right out of Internet Explorer in case the page is cached.

Mark.


----------



## tivo_boj

I am using 1.9.4 beta 4, and have reloaded tivoweb severall times.

running watcheddebug does show it capturing delete reason and time watched, but still not showing in tracker


----------



## Fozzie

Shouldn't you be running Tivoweb v1.9.4 and not an older beta version? Would that be the problem?


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Shouldn't you be running Tivoweb v1.9.4 and not an older beta version? Would that be the problem? *


Sorry my mistake - it is v1.9.4 not beta 4 as quoted earlier. Still no deleted reason or watched status??


----------



## sanderton

Open up one of the files in the /tracker directory, one of the ones which has a .old version so you know it's been edited. You should see the deleted and watched status in there in the mess of curly brackets.

In TiVoWeb, are the columns for Watched and Deletd By there, but blank?


----------



## djrowley

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *Sorry my mistake - it is v1.9.4 not beta 4 as quoted earlier. Still no deleted reason or watched status?? *


I've just been through the same problem - I hadn't updated to the latest version of tracker which is in the zip with watcher and endpad, a little way up this thread.

David


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Open up one of the files in the /tracker directory, one of the ones which has a .old version so you know it's been edited. You should see the deleted and watched status in there in the mess of curly brackets.
> 
> In TiVoWeb, are the columns for Watched and Deletd By there, but blank? *


Right.... changing rooms recorded, updated using watched.tcl. Watched a couple of minutes left for a while, updated using watched.tcl. Deleted, updated using watched.

Each time I updated, the entry in the tracker file showed

EP1877230234 Torquay 12387 9 1 {} {}

in other words no change
*UPDATE* 
decided to bite the bullet and start again.Deleted all my entries in the tracker folder, just need to wait for a few recording before trying again


----------



## sanderton

What was the output from the debug version of watched.tcl?

I'm at a loss as to why this works for others but not you.

watched.tcl will have done nothing until you deleted the show, and might have taken a couple of minutes for the cancellation to be processed into the /Recording/Canaclled list.


----------



## tivo_boj

example of part of a debug. It seems to looking up the info but no writing it to the tracker files (although it does update).

Like I said I will record a few things and delete them to see what happens

Looking up data
Updating tracking SH187723 EP1877230233 User Watched (28mins)
1644409 cancelreason = 20
1644408 cancelreason = 12
Looking up data
Updating tracking SH501906 EP5019060010 User Watched (27mins)
1644390 cancelreason = 12
Looking up data
Updating tracking SH620819 EP6208190003 User Watched (30mins)
Reading data for SH620819
Writing revised data
1656638 cancelreason = 12
Looking up data
Updating tracking SH483384 SH4833840000 User Watched (22mins)
1646330 cancelreason = 12
Looking up data
Updating tracking SH496617 SH4966170000 User Unwatched
1660490 cancelreason = 12
Looking up data
Updating tracking SH410411 SH4104110000 User Unwatched
1632417 cancelreason = 29
1662124 cancelreason = 12
Looking up data
Updating tracking SH533812 EP5338120041 User Unwatched
1632409 cancelreason = 29
1632418 cancelreason = 29



Like I said I will record a few things and delete them to see what happens


----------



## sanderton

It will only update the tracking for files which already exist in its database - if you haven't been running tracker for long then some of these will not be in the database so will not be updated. You need to look at a show which was recorded after you started using the system.


----------



## tivo_boj

Reloaded tivoweb from the latest version from the Tivoweb website ( just in case, but I beleived Inhad the latest) Reloaded endpad, tracker and watched from this post. Chmoded where required. Rebooted Tivo (which runs endpad).

Run sinnce last night and tracker picked up the episodes of Emmererdale recorded tonight.

Deleted them !

Run watched.tcl.

rechecked tracker - still showed the emmerdale episodes, with no delete reason ( ie the deleted by & watched columns blank)

Cannot for the life of me see what i am doing wrong!!!!

*UPDATE*

checked the tracker files for emmerdale, both the new and old files identical - ie not picked up the fact it had been deleted


----------



## tivo_boj

Out of the five things tivo recorded, I also deleted football league extra withouy watching. In tracker this actually shows

SH4966170000 No title, rec 02 December 2003 Tuesday 02 December 2003 Season Pass User Unwatched Blocked .

So it worked on , but not emmerdale?. Maybe the database is a bit behind.

Will leave it a few days to see if does start cathing up........ 

Sorry if this has been a wild goose chase.


----------



## bradleyem

ok, the watched.tcl just isn't working for me.

I've been trying to run it since release, and I just keep getting:

bash-2.02# /var/hack/watched.tcl
Updating Tracker list with watched status...
no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $series get TmsId"
("uplevel" body line 14)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" "" 10 {

set item [db $db openid $fsid]
set cancelreason [dbobj $item get CancelReason..."
(file "/var/hack/watched.tcl" line 64)

(I'm runing the new version of endpad btw)

Is it something I'm doing? I've tried copying it over again, running it at varying times during the day, even right after a reboot...


----------



## bradleyem

oh it's typical isn't it? Just after saying it never works, it runs, although after 9 "retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ..." messages.

I think it needs some ironing out though, as it can't really be trusted to run in a script if it fails 95% of the time...


----------



## sanderton

Thnat's why this is a beta test....


----------



## tivo_boj

Right,

deleted the emmedales progs yesterday, run watched.tcl, checked on tracker, still shows no deleted reason. This goes for other items. So it does not look like the watched prog is adding the watched and deleteded reason, although in the tracker folder it does update the files ( ie get an old version), but they are identical


----------



## sanderton

I'm utterly bemused then. 

It shouldn't write a new copy of the file unless it has a wached date to add.

But what I really don't understand is how its updating mine fine but not yours. 

Could you zip up the contents of the Tracker directory and send it to me?


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I'm utterly bemused then.
> 
> It shouldn't write a new copy of the file unless it has a wached date to add.
> 
> But what I really don't understand is how its updating mine fine but not yours.
> 
> Could you zip up the contents of the Tracker directory and send it to me? *


see attached


----------



## pahunt

I've only just loaded this but it seems to work OK for me.


----------



## sanderton

Thanks for the file tivo_boj

I think I have an idea why you're seeing this. The /Recordings/Cancelled database goes back about a month, so watched.tcl is finding episodes of a series which you have previously recorded and deleted, and it goes to add the watched status to the series file, but the episode is not there as you weren't running Tracker then. So the file gets updated, but no data is added.

I tried some tests on my TiVo and it added the deletion status after about 30 mins.


----------



## tivo_boj

Maybe as Emerdale always records , that some reason why it not recognising the ones I have deleted.

I will try and leave it a few days of normal watching and deleting to see if it does start regonising new recording that have been watched/deleted. The only one that has come up with the watched and delete status was football league extra.

*footnote*

the bill was recorderd ealier, watched some of it, deleted it, waited 1 hour, run watched, still not watched or delete status showing in tracker


----------



## sanderton

It's processed by one of TiVo's background tasks, maybe yours is just a bit lazy (or the backgound task is triggered by something, perhapsa recording starting).

Whatever, in the context of Tracker, as long as the status is added within 28 days it doesn't really matter - up to that point TiVos built in systemes will be keeping out repeats.


----------



## tivo_boj

A lot of progs recordered , either watched deleted or both and still not updating information on tracker. ( although does write old files with same info).

Your debug vervison of watched, any way of showing the actual info it trying to write with the update. I would like to see the watched prog doing its stuff in more detail, including the actaul data it is capturing and how its trying to write it. The ability to pause the script every part of the way could help me go line by line thrugh it to see where mys ystem is failing to either collect or write the updated files.


----------



## mark.stringer

Stuart,

Is there any chance of a one-off script to add the contents of Now Playing to the Tracker database? The reason I ask is because I have a load of ER episodes and West Wing episodes from the last season still to watch. TiVo is now starting to record duplicates of these on E4 even though they are in the Now Playing list, and my SP is set to First Run Only. I had assumed it would not do this but since they are over 28 days old it seems to be ignoring the entries in the Now Playing list and recording them anyway.

Is the Tracker module actually active at this stage anyway or is it just collecting data? In other words would adding these to the database actually prevent them being recorded?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## sanderton

It's just collecting data, nothing is active.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by mark.stringer _
> * I have a load of ER episodes and West Wing episodes from the last season still to watch. TiVo is now starting to record duplicates of these on E4 even though they are in the Now Playing list *


Tivo shouldn't be taping anything that's still in your Now Playing list, so I guess it would be easier to chase up Tribune to get them to fix their dodgy guide data.


----------



## tivo_boj

Stuart,

Watched is still not updating the tracker files with ther delete and watched info. :-(


----------



## sanderton

Football League Extra has details added in the file you uploaded.

Try running this and posting the output file.


----------



## tivo_boj

Stuart,

got this when trying to run.

bash-2.02# dumpcancelled.tcl
Getting cancelledd list and saving to dumpfile.txt
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" "" 10 {

set item [db $db openid $fsid]
set cancelreason [dbobj $item get CancelReason..."
(file "/var/hack/dumpcancelled.tcl" line 18)
bash-2.02#

*UPDATE*

Gets simalar error now when runiing watched.tcl


----------



## sanderton

Tht database is busy when you try to access it; keep trying.


----------



## tivo_boj

find attached,

I did start from scratch yesterday ( deleted tracker files and started again), do not know if that will make a difference. 

The Football League Extra program is the only one that has ever shown the watched info.


----------



## tivo_boj

Stuart, see a comparison ( hope I am comparing the right things)

From Dumptext

dbobj2026 21 SH100316 EP1003160044 User Unwatched

From SH100316 tracker files after running watched.tcl

EP1003160044 Exploitin' 12391 8 1

I attach my tracker folder as I said it has changed and thus this related to that in the dumptesxt file


----------



## sanderton

The tracker folder has "Sh100316 " (lowercase h) which would prevent the update - any idea how that might have happened?


----------



## tivo_boj

Weird,

can confirm in the actual tracker file they are upper case. It seems that winzip did this. Tried and zip them again and the same files agian went to lower case- why ....dunno?


----------



## tivo_boj

Still nothing...............................................


----------



## fireshipjohn

Hi,

An oddity this morning, my endpad had died with this message....

--------------------------------
Thursday 09:58:00 : Next wake up will be 10:25
Sleeping, checking every minute for kill signal............................
Thursday 10:25:00 : Woken up
Thursday 10:25:00 : Recording {Max & Ruby} on NICKJR now
Thursday 10:25:00 : Recording Scheduled End Time: 10:30
Thursday 10:25:00 : Next recording is {The Holy Grail} on DCI at 11:00
Thursday 10:25:00 : Error detected
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/SH526697": too many open files
while executing
"open "$trackerdir/$seriestmsid" a"
Thursday 10:25:00 : Attempting to recover
Thursday 10:25:31 : Woken up
Thursday 10:25:31 : Recording {Max & Ruby} on NICKJR now
Thursday 10:25:31 : Recording Scheduled End Time: 10:30
Thursday 10:25:31 : Next recording is {The Holy Grail} on DCI at 11:00
Thursday 10:25:31 : Error detected
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/series": too many open files
while executing
"open "$trackerdir/series" r"
Thursday 10:25:31 : Attempting to recover
Thursday 10:25:31 : Too many errors, stopping
Thursday 12:29:46 :
Thursday 12:29:46 : endpad.tcl 1.3.2 log file, starting up
Thursday 12:29:46 : Start padding set to 60 seconds
Thursday 12:29:46 : End padding set to 240 seconds
Thursday 12:29:47 : Woken up
Thursday 12:29:47 : No recording in progress
-----------------------

'too many open files' looks like something isnt closing properly, Tivo
has not been that busy!

Cheers

John


----------



## pahunt

This same error has been reported by other people in the Endpad thread and Sanderton's advice was to rename the tracker folder (disabling the tracking function) for the time being.


----------



## sanderton

Apologies for the lack of progress on this one; all my development hours are going into a project to let you synch the Now Playing lists of two networked TiVios and play shows even if they are on the remote machine.

For obvious resons you won't be reading about that here!

I shall return to the Tracker project in the new year.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Yay!!! See you on the other side ( where my handle is Spod! ) Which forum number will you be posting in?

Rgds,

R.


----------



## sanderton

39; don't hold you breath though - I have all the individual bits working (getting the NP list; sending to the remote machine; adding dummy entries in the remote NP; detecting when someone tries to play one; initialising a file transfer when that happens; playing the resulting "real" recording), but making them play nicely together is proving to be fun and games!


----------



## ChrisJB

Stuart, are you talking about a merged Now Playing that can be accessed by either machine? From the TiVo GUI? If so, then wow! Most of our TV-watching Christmas has been trying to guess which show is on what TiVo. Especially one whole series, A Very Peculiar Practice, which, due to conflicts is spliced between both our TiVoes. This would be something else. I look forward to forum 39 of the database of deals revealing all! I have to take my hat off to you Stuart, you have a very practical focus to your programming. Good luck!


----------



## ccwf

Will this hack also prevent seen episodes from being recorded as suggestions?

Note: If suggestions from the To Do List are simply removed in the obvious way, they can reappear when TiVo recalculates suggestions (which seems to occur every half hour or so) since such removals do not get noted in the Recording History. To make sure an undesirable suggestion stays off the To Do List, it is necessary to first record it as a normal recording and then cancel that recording.


----------



## sanderton

Yes, it tracks suggestions. The plan is that it sweeps the TDL every half hour or so. the exact timing will be a matter for experimentation.

I think they do get noted in Recording history, athough possinly not displayed?


----------



## ccwf

They are certainly not displayed in the Recording History. If they are noted, it is in a useless way that it doesn't prevent the suggestions from appearing again, so I think the explicit record and delete procedure is necessary for suggestions. Otherwise, at best the tracker would delete the suggestion, it would reappear, the tracker would delete it again, it would reappear, , which would prevent the suggestion from being recorded with a short enough sweep interval but would not allow other suggestions to be recorded instead during that time.


----------



## sanderton

Cancelled suggestions are logged in /Recordings/Cancelled which contains more stuff that Recordings/History

I think we'll have to look at that in practice to see how it works.


----------



## gl9500

Hi Stuart,

This sounds like just the thing I need to track episodes. Any ETA for when it may be available? (I did see an old release a few pages back, but I was thinking I should try something more current and w/ some docs .

Thanks much!


----------



## sanderton

I have a wife-limited amount of develoment time at the moment, and it's all going on stuff we can't talk about here.

I'll return to Tracker when that's working properly.


----------



## dlw283

This thread has been inactive for some time... Any update? Bump...


----------



## sanderton

Wife insisting on a certain amount of "getting a life".  Plus the rugby season is reaching its climax, which makes weekends more of a drinking/hangover time than coding time.

All hacking time over Xmas and since spend building a hack to list & play the shows on the disk of a second TiVo over your home network.

That now pretty much works, so I will retuen to Tracker as the re-recording of episodes I've already seen is about the one annoyance about TiVo I haven't yet managaed to fix to my satisfaction.

Doing it properly though, is tricky.


----------



## Mike Laskey

Hi Stuart

I have a season pass in for "2 Wheels 2004" shown on GMM. Now the problem with this is that the guide data is zero in terms of episode titles and descriptions. Unfortunately, GMM repeat the show about 4 times a week. 

Is there some other programme identifier that you will be using for Tracker to help determine repeat shows already recorded, or will Tracker be unable to do much about this situation?

Mike.


----------



## sanderton

It won't be able to do anything about it. 

All the episodes will have the same ID number.

It would be possible to write a custom hack which removed the extras from the to do list automatically.


----------



## Mike Laskey

I was afraid you might say that!

Thanks anyway 

Mike.


----------



## dlw283

This thread has been inactive for some time... Any update? Bump...


----------



## sanderton

Started working on it again now the rugby season is over. Have decided my initial model was too complex, so am working on a simpler one.


----------



## mark.stringer

Great to know you are on the job. I have been patiently waiting for this one whilst enjoying the benefits of your other creations such as endpad. Keep up the good work!
Mark.


----------



## bradleyem

by the way, i noticed that the tracker functionality of endpad is missing on 1.4.0.
or is it just me?


----------



## sanderton

Yes, that code proved unnecessary as the details of recent recordings can be read from the TiVo database even after they have been deleted for several weeks.


----------



## bradleyem

ah... does it still build the db? I've got a nice long list in tracker, and I'd kept using 1.3.3 so i'd be ready to go when you finished the next step.


----------



## sanderton

It won't be of much use I'm afraid. One thing I've found with my testing to date is that you really don't want to just extend the 28 day rule to a "forever" rule - at least I don't. Some (many) shows get recorded then deleted through lack of space, but I would have no objection to their being re-recorded - I just didn't get around to watching them first time.

The system I'm building will prevent re-records of things you have manually deleted, or optionally things which you have watched then either deleted or TiVo has cleared off.

Unfortunately the database I set up using EndPad doesn't record the watched status or how the programme was deleted.


----------



## bradleyem

that sounds like the best way forward. Would there be some sort of mechanism to unmark files (I'm thinking for missed channel changes and suchlike). 

I've missed CSI pilot episode twice now due to missed changes!!!

(finally managed to download it, then tivo went and deleted episode 2.... aarrggh)


----------



## dlw283

Just looking for a status update...


----------



## dlw283

Bump...


----------



## sanderton

OK, here's my current work in progress.

Should work with any TiVo, TW 1.9.4 (probably not TW+ as it patches in to the To Do List module, but I haven't tried it).

Unzip the enc, drop it into the /modules directoy and do a Quick Restart.

If you've been running the beta module I posted ages ago, click the link to convert the database before doing anything else.

Click "Create/Update Tracking List" to update the database with what's in been recorded and deleted in the last 28 days, or since the last time you ran it.

Click "View Tracking List" to view the database.

Click "Setup options" to decide what to do about shows which reappear in the TDL which you've already recorded. You can either Block or Allow, based on whther the show was watched and whether it was deleted by you or TiVo houskeeping. You can also make Tracker ignore generic, no data, episodes, or process them as any other.

Click "Process To Do List" to view the TDL, with re-recordings marked for deletion. From there in its the normal TDL module.

Don't expect it to do a lot at first if you haven't been building up a database, as TiVo's 28 day rule will block duplicates in that time span.

As always, may not work, may make you machine record porn instead of Casualty and end your marriage, use at your own risk, etc etc.

To answer two questions in advance: 1) no, I don't plan to make a version that runs automatically and 2) No, there is no way to edit the database yet because it's just too tedious to code. If you wish to do either of the above, please feel free to use my code any way you like.


----------



## bradleyem

Seems to work fine for TW+ for me.

Nice one!


----------



## blindlemon

Hi Stuart,

Looks great 

However when I hit Create/Update Tracking List I get 

action_tracker_update '' ''
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
(procedure "::action_tracker_update" line 5)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"

It seems to have worked before falling over though, as I get a list of series being tracked and the Process ToDo List option works fine with a few items preselected.

In case it's pertinent I should mention that I'm also running Global Blocklist v0.23.


----------



## sanderton

Looks like a database busy doing something else error - affects all TW modulkes occasionally. Full Reload TW.


----------



## Fozzie

Stuart,

Small question - is a partially watched programme tagged as watched?

Ta.


----------



## dmchapman

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> * may make you machine record porn instead of Casualty *


Sigh.

Yet another reason why I really ought to get my TiVo hacked 

Darren


----------



## mark.stringer

Hi Stuart,

Thanks for all the hard work that must have gone into this. I have it installed and working - it deleted one show from my TDL on first run which was interesting. It was an episode I had already seen.

Just a note for anyone installing this. Don't be surprised if the initial database creation takes 30 seconds or so, mine did.

I will be making this a regular part of my TDL cleanup.

Thanks again,
Mark.


----------



## blindlemon

Only 30 seconds? 

On my 240gb Sky TiVo, with 100+ wishlists & SPs it took about 10 minutes 

Worked fine though, and is now tracking 149 series.... thanks Stuart


----------



## Milhouse

Bummer... I get the following error when converting my old database:



Code:


Processing SH3322630000

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_convert '' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/MV": no such file or directory
    while executing
"open $datafile r"
    (procedure "::action_tracker_convert" line 6)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I have several MV* directories but none called "MV":



Code:


bash-2.02# ls MV*
MV000093  MV006499  MV024212  MV037926  MV103568  MV132987  MV144665
MV001957  MV014541  MV025767  MV044257  MV117222  MV133643  MV146486
MV004589  MV016060  MV026417  MV053650  MV120599  MV140254  MV147866
MV005491  MV017227  MV034311  MV103279  MV123201  MV140279

Should I just forget the convert and start from scratch? I'm running endpad 1.3.4


----------



## sanderton

Start from scratch I'm afraid - those files date froma couple of versions ago, when I made all films come under one heading as a series called "films" as the Tracker screen was getting cluttered.

I don't know what the converter will do with that old database - post a copy of any blocklits_* files it has created and I'll see if they are valid.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Stuart,
> 
> Small question - is a partially watched programme tagged as watched?
> 
> Ta. *


Yes.


----------



## Milhouse

Hi Stuart

I've got 4 block_* files:



Code:


bash-2.02# ls -la block*
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0            2561 Sep 18 16:18 block_UT
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0             520 Sep 18 16:18 block_UU
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0              13 Sep 18 16:14 block_WT
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0            1053 Sep 18 16:18 block_WU

They all seem to contain TMS ID's... perhaps it only got part way through the conversion and the block lists it created are useable?

I'm a bit confused about the relationship between endpad and tracker. Is endpad still required to create these entries (do I need to upgrade?) or is Tracker completely stand alone now?


----------



## sanderton

Endpad had all the elements to do with Tracker removed about a year ago.  I would upgrade as there have been several bug fixes since the evrsion you are using.

I figured out how to read the 28-day no-rerecord list directly in MFS, so keeping track of recordings "live" using EndPad was not needed.


----------



## Milhouse

I've upgraded now! Didn't see the need before as why fix something that (at least for me!) wasn't broke? 

It seems that tracker is writing to the same /var/hack/tracker directory as endpad did originally, with tracker creating "block_*", "MV" and "SP" files (along with it's own config). Would it be OK to remove the SH* and MV* files (after a conversion) as I'm guessing they're no longer required?

Oh, and *THANKS* for all your efforts!


----------



## sanderton

The block_* files and the .cfg file are the only ones which actually do anything. The others allow the database to be displayed, originally with the idea of being editable, but that turned out to be too horrible to program - which is why this module's been on the back burner for 9 months. Do what you like with the rest!


----------



## dlw283

If I watch a show and delete it, then do a Tracker update and view...should the show I just watched and deleted immediately show up in the Tracker or is there a delay factor? The reason I ask is that yesterday I watched 2 episodes of CSI and deleted them. Afterwards I ran the Tracker update then view. One of the episodes was in the list but not the other. I then went and checked some other shows I had watched and noticed some of them were missing as well. I ran it again this morning, and the shows were still missing. Could I be running the Tracker too often?


----------



## sanderton

Is it possible that one of those episodes was a generic (TMS Id ends in 0000)? If so it will only appear once.

I'm not sure exactly when TiVo shifts a show from Active to Cancelled, but i'd have thought it would be pretty much staright away.

You can't run Tracker too often.

Does the show which isn't listed appear in the Deleted Shows bit of TW?

Edit: having checked, Tracker will not pick up shows which have been deleted but can still be recovered. They will appear once they have been proeprly trashed. This will not effect its functionality at all as "undeletable" shows will be blocked by TiVos 28-day rule anyway.


----------



## dlw283

My machine is running near capacity because I have recorded 4 seasons of CSI on it! I didn't have the missing CSI episode available in the deleted, but I have this episode that doesn't show up in the tracker that I pulled back from deleted...

Lotsa useless stuff removed...

P.S. This is a series 1 tivo


----------



## dlw283

Edit: having checked, Tracker will not pick up shows which have been deleted but can still be recovered. They will appear once they have been proeprly trashed. This will not effect its functionality at all as "undeletable" shows will be blocked by TiVos 28-day rule anyway.

That is probably what is happening...I knew you would have a good answer. Thanks for the good work!!!


----------



## Milhouse

Stuart...

In "View Tracked Episodes" I have Dalziel & Pascoe, with the following detail (most would have been on UK Gold, some may have been from BBC1 LDN):



Code:


TMS ID	        Episode Title	        Date recorded	Source	        Deleted by	Watched
EP3735550024	Walls of Silence	Tue 31 Aug 04	WishList	User	Watched (0mins)
EP3735550030	Truth and Consequences	Tue 27 Jan 04	WishList	 	 
EP3735550045	Secrets of the Dead	Sat 05 Jun 04	WishList	 	 
EP3735550053	The Unwanted	        Sat 03 Jul 04	WishList	 	 
EP3735550054	Mens Sana	        Sat 17 Jul 04	WishList	 	 
EP3735550056	For Love nor Money	Sat 31 Jul 04	WishList	 	 
EP3735550065	A Game of Soldiers	Sat 07 Aug 04	WishList

yet in my To Do List I have the following entry:



Code:


Wed	22nd Sep	00:10	UKGLD	Dalziel and Pascoe	Truth and Consequences

Which is going to be recorded, and wasn't picked up by Tracker as a dupe - could this be because tracker is not identifying dupes across channels? Although I don't know for sure which channel the deleted version of "Truth and Consequences" was recorded from.

Any ideas, or have I done something wrong? I have created/updated my tracking list, then processed the TDL but the episode for D&P on Wed 22nd Sep is never marked as being a candidate for deletion.

Mind you, when I look at the detail for the episode to be recorded (by clicking on the link for "Truth and Consequences" in the TDL) it shows the "Cancel Reason" as "RecordDifferentShowing"...


----------



## sanderton

There are no entries under Watched or Deleted by for that episode. The database from that very old EndPad-run Tracker didn't have that information, so the "Update database" didn't work properly.

Seems you will have to junk the database and and start over - sorry.


----------



## Milhouse

No probelm - I'll do just that and start from scratch once I get home.


----------



## Milhouse

Hi Stuart - I started from scratch (moved all files out of /var/hack/tracker except tracker.cfg.*), updated the tracking list (now have about 15 programmes instead of 100+, they all seem to be TiVo/Unwatched) and then got the following error when attempting to process the TDL:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_todo '' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/block_WU": no such file or directory
    while executing
"open $trackerdir/block_UU r"
    (procedure "::action_tracker_todo" line 20)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

The only block_* file I had after running "Create/Update List" was block_UT, so I touch-ed block_WU and reran "Process TDL" - it then failed on block_UU. I touch-ed block_UU, and "Process TDL" ran fine... 

I'm hopeing I was correct to touch these two files, maybe a suggestion for the "Create/update Tracking List" process to create these files as empty if there is no data? Or "Process TDL" to ignore if not found?

Cheers, M.


----------



## sanderton

Delete the tracker.cfg file - it includes the time the last update was run and ignores anything it finds in MFS from before then, so you won't have picked up anything much at all when Create/Update List was run - so the files didn't exist.


----------



## Milhouse

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Delete the tracker.cfg file - it includes the time the last update was run and ignores anything it finds in MFS from before then, so you won't have picked up anything much at all when Create/Update List was run - so the files didn't exist. *


Ha! And there's me trying to be clever and saving the config... doh!  Thanks sanderton.


----------



## gyre

Stu, you are awesome. This is exactly what I wanted 

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## gyre

Question... when I manually delete something from the todo list, does tracker notice?

The reason I ask is that I'm seeing stuff appear on the todo list that I remember watching 6 months back before I installed tracker. I normally manually delete that stuff before it gets recorded again.

Ideally, tracker would notice that I've deleted it manually, rather than having to wait for it to be recorded and then deleting it without watching it.

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## sanderton

Good point.

Here's a version which should treat explicit deletes from the TDL the same as a manul delete of a recording. Let me know if it works!


----------



## gyre

Wow!

Thanks Stuart. Will install that tonight and try it out.

-- gyre --


----------



## sanderton

The deleted items won't show up in Tracker until the day that they would have been broadcast. (To keep processing time down, Tracker ignores entries in MFS past the current date)

It may well open a can of worms in picking up scheduled suggestions which TiVo decided not to record, or shows which got taken off the TDL because of conflicts - let me know!


----------



## sanderton

Ahem, here's a version without the typo which stops it working!


----------



## gyre

I tried the first one. Wasn't able to see if it worked or not. Did notice that it had DOS format CRLFs tho 

Trying new one now. Thx.

-- gyre --


----------



## sanderton

Don't worry about the DOS format stuff - it doesn't affect pure TCL, so modules are fine.


----------



## gyre

Yay 

-- gyre --


----------



## gyre

Ah, I see, you've changed the recording reason from 2 to 22. Couldn't find a list of reasons easily to hand.

Running now. It doesn't appear yet to be generating huge number of bogus already seen episodes. Which is good.

Thanks Stu.

Quick question... under which conditions do I need to run the 'create/update tracking list' before I run the 'process todo list' ? I'm doing both each time for now, but wondered if the first needed to be done only after a phone call etc.

-- gyre --


----------



## sanderton

I'd do it every time to ensure the list is fully up to date.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Here's a version which should treat explicit deletes from the TDL the same as a manul delete of a recording. Let me know if it works! *


Stuart - how does it treat the scheduled recording of a programme that the user subsequently chooses to cancel when setting up a new recording that clashes with it?

Thanks.


----------



## sanderton

Pass. Try it and see!


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *The deleted items won't show up in Tracker until the day that they would have been broadcast. (To keep processing time down, Tracker ignores entries in MFS past the current date)
> *


By that do you mean it will only process ones on the day run, or up to the day run?


----------



## kitschcamp

Hmm. Just got this error with the new one. Returned to the old one and got it there too, now.



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_update '' ''
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

    while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 4)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {
    
    if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
    (procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
    invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
    (procedure "::action_tracker_update" line 5)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## kitschcamp

Strange, one reboot and it all seems ok :/


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *can't open object (errDbNotFound)*


That's a generic TiVo-getting-it's-knickers-in-a-twist error  A complete exit/restart of TiVoWeb sometimes fixes it, otherwise it's time to reboot as you found.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *By that do you mean it will only process ones on the day run, or up to the day run? *


It looks at any entry in /Recordings/Cancelled which a) have changed since it was last run and b) had a scheduled recording date of "today|" or before.


----------



## kitschcamp

Thanks for that - and I presume an explicit delete via TivoWeb is the same as via the TiVo?


----------



## sanderton

Yes, IIRC TW assigns the "explicit delete" CancelReason code.


----------



## lenwuk

This seems like a very useful module, but I'm having trouble following its development.
Am I right in assuming that the "tracker" module is all that's required, or does it still need the "watched" script as well?

Thanks, Len


----------



## sanderton

Just the Tracker module.


----------



## lenwuk

Thanks Stuart.
I can't wait to see what other goodies you have in store for us . . .  

Best Regards, Len


----------



## tankstage

Thanks for this module sanderton.
would it be possible to add a function, to keep two units (both subbed and with tracker loaded) databases in sync ?


----------



## sanderton

Possible, yes. Have I got time to write it? No!

The tracker databse uses TMSIDs which should be TiVo independent, so you "just" need to sync the /tracker directories.


----------



## tankstage

Thanks for the prompt reply.
I assume you mean reading the database files onto my computer and manualy entering (or wite a prog to do it) differences between the two sets of data , and then saving the same file back to both Tivo's ?


----------



## gl9500

Stuart,

please feel free to flog me, but I just downloaded your Tracker-3.0.1b1, ran tivoweb and clicked to get it to automagically spit out a /var/hack/tracker folder.

I am also running your endpad-1.3.3.

Is it ok to run these 2 together?

are there any "readme" or instructions?

(apologies for all the stupid questions).

TIA


----------



## sanderton

I'd recommend you upgrade to the latest EndPad - I'm not sure how that version will interact with Tracker.


----------



## SteveT

Just found this thread and quickly tried it out (on TWP1.1-pre2). So far, so great! It found two shows for deletion the first time. Thanks for writing this very useful tool.


----------



## SteveT

sanderton said:


> .....
> To answer two questions in advance: 1) no, I don't plan to make a version that runs automatically and 2) No, there is no way to edit the database yet because it's just too tedious to code. If you wish to do either of the above, please feel free to use my code any way you like.


Regarding #2 above, I may be able to help a bit. 
What would you want to be able to edit? Would a page listing the blocked items with a "remove" checkbox for each be helpful? Is there something else?


----------



## sanderton

I think the main reason for wanting to edit the database is when a guide data screw up means that while Tivo thinks program x has been recorded in fact another show was. Tracker will then block show x even though you've never seen it. Being able to delete entries would be useful.


----------



## SteveT

sanderton said:


> I think the main reason for wanting to edit the database is when a guide data screw up means that while Tivo thinks program x has been recorded in fact another show was. Tracker will then block show x even though you've never seen it. Being able to delete entries would be useful.


OK, I'll give it a look. Step 1, determine how to look up the show and episode titles from the key values in the BLOCK_* files. Step 2, create the form page and the update function. Step 3, write the changed list back to the BLOCK_* files.


----------



## SteveT

I believe I've found a minor problem with tracker, at least on my HDVR2. Line 188 sets isepisodic based on the MFS value Episodic. However, it appears that Episodic is only populated on my system when the value is 0. I changed the line to default 1 if not found. Old:


Code:


          set isepisodic [dbobj $series get Episodic]

New:


Code:


          set isepisodic [defaultval 1 [dbobj $series get Episodic]]

Before this change, View Tracking List only had two items "Films" and "Specials and One-offs", with most everything clumped under the latter, with no episode titles. After the change, I deleted the /var/hack/tracker directory and reran "Create/Update Tracking List". Now, I have a list of series, each of which lists its episodes.


----------



## dlw283

Would it be hard to add an option to backup the 4 data files to my PC? Never know when Tivo might trash my hacked machine, and I would hate to lose those files now!

David


----------



## fysmd

I'm a VERY greatful long term user of endpad and tracker but I've lost track!

What is the current/latest version of each?


----------



## kitschcamp

Not sure if it's working as intended or if I've uncovered a bug.

I've just deleted a load of "Meet the Ancestors" from Now Playing that I've seen a long while back and have been recorded as suggestions.

I've been into tracker and clicked on the "Create/Update" link and then gone into the "View Tracking List" but the episodes I've deleted are not in the table.

Any ideas?

I've noticed a similar thing with a few other series where they do not seem to be going into the tracking list.

I've deleted a few episodes of The O.C. (which is a season pass, not suggestions) and they too are not in the View Tracked list. The ones deleted on 20th Feb, however, are. The one from last night isn't.

Am I missing something subtle?


----------



## kitschcamp

Ah, solved my own problem.

As long as the item is still in the Deleted Programs (ie exists on the disc) it doesn't move into the tracker database.

It's only because my tivo is so empty at the moment that I've noticed. A couple of test recordings to force items out of Deleted Programs moved them into the database.


----------



## kitschcamp

A very small modification - seems to work on mine.

There is now an option to check the scheduled suggestions for things you've previously seen.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Fantastic... seems to work for me!

I guess the next logical step is to have one link that processes both the to-do list and scheduled suggestions...


----------



## tivo-onion

Is there a tcl module available yet that will run from the cron and update the tracker database on a frequent basis?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

You can use http_get to open the refresh page. (In theory, not tried it, rembeber you need to manually enable local loopback on a UK TiVo).


----------



## mrtickle

I have a script I use to gather stats each day, based on LJ's cron "Phone module" script from his website. I made some modifications of my own: if tivoweb uses a password in the .cfg file you need some extra stuff to handle this.
(also some quick mods to remove personal stuff from this file, so fingers crossed)



Code:


#!/tvbin/tivosh 

# dailystats.tcl
#
# Intended to be called from cron.
# cron can be downloaded from here: ftp://ftp.alt.org/pub/tivo/dtype/
# e.g. the following line in crontab will run it at 8am GMT every Sunday:
# 0 8 * * 6 /var/hack/dailystats.tcl > /var/log/dailystats &
# Save this file to /var/hack and run 'chmod +x /var/hack/dailystats.tcl'
#

# Change the port number if your TiVoWeb(Plus) isn't running on port 80
set port 8019
# use http://makcoder.sourceforge.net/demo/base64.php to encode your password and paste here
set authencode "base64encoded password"
set datetimestr [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%Y%m%d%H%M"]

#exec ifconfig lo up
# NB, the correct "\r\n" doesn't work with Authentication

# info page
set chan [socket localhost $port]
puts -nonewline $chan "GET /info/ HTTP/1.0\n"
puts -nonewline $chan "Authorization: Basic $authencode\n"
puts -nonewline $chan "\r\n"
flush $chan
set reply [read $chan]
close $chan

set fname "/var/hack/stats/$datetimestr.info.html"
set fd 0
if {![catch {set fd [open $fname w]}]} {
    puts $fd "$reply"
}
close $fd


----------



## tivo-onion

sanderton said:


> You can use http_get to open the refresh page. (In theory, not tried it, rembeber you need to manually enable local loopback on a UK TiVo).


Based on the 3.0.1b1 version of tracker, I have created a callable TCL script that can be called by the cron that will perform the tracker update function. The module is called "trackerupdate.tcl" and is attached to this post. It is 99.9% Sandeton's tracker module, updated such that it is callable as a standalone TCL file. I have tested it to a reasonable level today, and it seems to work pretty well so far - so I thought i would make it available to the larger community. It will be especially useful when used in combination with next version (v0.38) of dailymail_jazz.tcl, which displays "blocked" programs in your regular daily TiVo status email.

An example of the line you need to add to your cron file would be:

00 5 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl > /var/log/trackerupdate_cron.log 2>&1

which would run the trackerupdate module at 5am every day.

Hope this is useful,

cheers

Chris


----------



## 10203

ash_bluewomble said:


> I guess the next logical step is to have one link that processes both the to-do list and scheduled suggestions...


Funny you should say that 

This version adds a link to update and process in one click.
Don't look at the code, it's horrible ;P

I've modified a few other bits too (From memory):
Show only shows selected for blocking in the todo list
View generics only and non-generics only in the tracking list
Added a link from the todo list to show the tracked episodes


----------



## sanderton

LJ said:


> Show only shows selected for blocking in the todo list


The way it works showing the whole list was deliberate as I found I made some manual deletions from the TDL at the same time.


----------



## 10203

I'm too lazy to scroll down the whole list to spot the ones marked for deletion


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> Based on the 3.0.1b1 version of tracker, I have created a callable TCL script that can be called by the cron that will perform the tracker update function. The module is called "trackerupdate.tcl" and is attached to this post. It is 99.9% Sandeton's tracker module, updated such that it is callable as a standalone TCL file. I have tested it to a reasonable level today, and it seems to work pretty well so far - so I thought i would make it available to the larger community. It will be especially useful when used in combination with next version (v0.38) of dailymail_jazz.tcl, which displays "blocked" programs in your regular daily TiVo status email.
> 
> An example of the line you need to add to your cron file would be:
> 
> 00 5 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl > /var/log/trackerupdate_cron.log 2>&1
> 
> which would run the trackerupdate module at 5am every day.


Great stuff! I've installed it on my crontab and it seems to be working... Can't wait for the new version of DailyMail to go with it!


----------



## chippyt

I just installed this module in tivowebplus 1.1pre2 and clicked create/update database. When I select "process todo list" it shows my entire todo list, but there are no checks (probably because I just started tracking.) In the future do I click process todo list and then I will see some programs checked, then I click delete to remove them. If I don't get around to processing my todo list, then they will record anyway? 

I guess what I am asking is the tracker requires user intervention to remove programs from the todo list, it does not automatically remove items from the todo list?

Is that correct?

TIA!


----------



## kitschcamp

Yup, you'll only start to notice it working in about a month or so. And you do have to remember to run the top option and the to-do list option.


----------



## tivo-onion

I am having a problem.

I have been running tracker successfully for a number of weeks now, and yesterday I decided to modify my settings. I previous has only "Watched episodes you deleted" and "Unwatched episodes you deleted" set to block. However, yesterday I updated my settings to set "Watched episodes TiVo deleted" to BLOCK also.

I run "Process To Do List" and I get the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_todo '' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/block_WT": no such file or directory
while executing
"open $trackerdir/block_WT r"
(procedure "::action_tracker_todo" line 26)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Just to make sure, I then selected the "Create/Update Tracking List" option, just to make sure that everything was up to date. This ran without error. I then selected "Process To Do List" but I get the same error. The "View Tracking List" works fine. 

any ideas?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Sloppy coding from the looks of it. I'd guess that I assumed that block_WT would exist as it is created by the Update Tracker bit if anything fell into that category (programmes that you have watched, and TiVo has deleted.) I guess you haven't had any of those, so it didn't exist.

Q&D solution is just create an empty text file with that name.


----------



## sanderton

Yes, Tracker has nothing to do with EndPad.


----------



## vertigo235

At least not anymore, I read the first post and didn't read much farther. I later found this out though!  Thanks Sanderton!


----------



## Softail95

I'm having a problem getting trackerupdate.tcl to run. I tried it at the bash promt:

trackerupdate.tcl

and I get

": no such file or directory

I checked and $trackerdir is set right, and tracker updates in tivoweb are working so I think all the files are there....

Any idea what I can check?


----------



## sanderton

Sounds like you transferred in text mode ftp not binary.


----------



## Softail95

I just checked and if I:

cat trackerupdate.tcl

it is readable and looks to be formatted properly... re-ftped it to be sure. binary mode xfer. same results....


----------



## Softail95

trackerupdate.tcl runs fine using the cron command line:

00 11 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl > /var/log/trackerupdate_cron.log 2>&1

just not from the bash prompt--which is fine... just makes me curious....


----------



## sanderton

The first line of the script tells it to be interpreted by tivosh. Under cron you've manually forced that. the error message you see is what you'd get if that first line was corrupted. All of which points to that first line being broken some how.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

I've been using tracker for some time now... it's even more useful now that it is incorporated into the dailymail...

I was wondering if there was a way to block an entire series -- for example, I recently bought the complete box set of Buffy the Vampire Slayer dvds... as there are no more being made, I do not want TiVo to record any more for me as suggestions... however, I don't really want to set the thumbs database to say that I don't like Buffy, in case that stops TiVo suggesting things similar to it!

Cheers,
Ash


----------



## sanderton

Not through Tracker at this time, but there was a blacklist program which did that.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

sanderton said:


> Not through Tracker at this time, but there was a blacklist program which did that.


Do you know where I could find it?

A search on this forum and at the other place hasn't revealed much...

Ash.


----------



## BobBlueUK

You can find it here, in the tivocommunity archive...

Very useful module, I use it all the time. :up:


----------



## Ian_m

Call me Mr Thicky, but when I have installed Tracker (and under Cron + recognised by DailyMail_Jazz) what exactly am I looking for when it has blocked/deleted a show ?


----------



## sanderton

Use the TivoWeb Tracker module to cleanse your To Do List of things you've previously seen. It's a manual process.


----------



## Softail95

Sanderton,

First let me say thanks for all the great work you have done on the modules and hacks, and for the excellent support you give the users of them. Please do not take offense at my question below!

I have been using Tracker for a while. Trackerupdate runs daily. I had a bit of strangeness happen a while back, so I stopped doing the actual deletions in the TDL. I had been doing the deletions, and a couple of show mysteriously dissappeared from the TDL and I cannot figure out why. If I look in the history on the Tivo interface, there's no "someone in your household deleted it" message. They were just gone.

Now, I'm not accusing anything, but, how likely do you think it might be that one of my tracker deletions deleted the wrong episode from the TDL. By that I mean, I said to go ahead and delete the upcoming showing of a repeat of "Decorating Sense" that has been viewed, and it somehow deleted the upcoming unviewed non-repeat showing of "Desperate Housewives"?

Also, whether you think this problem may be tracker-related or not, do you know of any logs or anything that might help me determine what happened?

If they had an emoticon showing a smilie with his hat in his hands, I'd put it here.


----------



## sanderton

I'd say it was unlikley. You can never say never with code though. Certianly I've not seen anything like that. The deletions page is just the standard TDL page which has been passed the IDs of the tracked shows - it's not my code. 

Most common cause of a vanish-without-trace in my experience is having a SP set to be First Run Only and then TiVo screwing up the OAD date.


----------



## Softail95

Hmmm. Both of these SP's were First Run Only. How did you determine that Tivo screwed up the OAD?


----------



## sanderton

Difficult in retrospect unfortunately, as all trace will have gone.


----------



## Softail95

So I'm thinking that you must have noticed it after the mysterious deletion, but before the program had actually aired. So you could still see the OAD in the existent guide data.....


----------



## sanderton

Yes.


----------



## vertigo235

Iv'e been using Tracker for quite some time now, and it seems to work great. But whenever I try to view the tracked list, it restarts my TiVo? 

Is this bad?


----------



## vertigo235

It looks like my database is corrupted somehow, is there any way to fix it without erasing it? I would hate to have to rebuild all my recorded shows again


----------



## iankb

Try running 'mfscheck' at the bash prompt. If that shows errors, run it again to see if it has fixed them. If it hasn't, run 'mfsassert -please'. This will trigger a reboot into the GSOD (don't panic), which is mfsfix attempting to correct those errors.


----------



## SteveT

Just thought I'd mention that Tracker works great after my upgrade to 6.2. I restored the tracking list files and was able to start right back where I left off. Nice work Sanderton! (and LJ for the "combo" menu item)


----------



## vertigo235

iankb said:


> Try running 'mfscheck' at the bash prompt. If that shows errors, run it again to see if it has fixed them. If it hasn't, run 'mfsassert -please'. This will trigger a reboot into the GSOD (don't panic), which is mfsfix attempting to correct those errors.


No dice, I see the "database' apears to be several flat files in the /tracker directory.

What do all the files mean, maybe I can go through them and find out what entry is causing my problem?


----------



## sanderton

They contain extracted data from the TiVo database. i doubt there's anything you could see manually.

It could be a memeory issue; try increasing the MEMPOOL Tivoweb runs in. I can't remember the exact command.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm not sure if trackerupdate.tcl is working anymore either each morning. When I try to run it from bash, it pauses for a few seconds and I get this, which is a weird response.

bash-2.02# /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl
": no such file or directory
bash-2.02#


----------



## vertigo235

Does this meain anything? This is from the log for trackerupdate.tcl

---- Tracker For Cron
started at 10:00:02
about to run tracker_init -->
<-- completed tracker_init
about to run tracker_update -->
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.222

To view the blocks, run:
$TIVO_ROOT/devbin/poolview.tcl <app-with-symbols> /tmp/BlockFailure.222

In the UI that comes up, find your leaked block by address (see above)
This will help you identify the type and ownership of the blocks.

Common causes for leaks:
- Circular refs. Redefine ownership without circular dependency
- Explicit Malloc or GetChunk without Free or ReturnChunk
- Use of non-TmkCore objects, without using delete operator (TmkLock for example)

Tmk Assertion Failure: 
BlockFailure, line 2150 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <222> died due to signal -2
1ad0770 1acf08c 1ac9390 1cf0f8c 1cfcd64 1d4860c 1d6570c 1d68a2c 1d63ca8 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c214 1d59f70 1d479e0 1bc8e40 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d49cb0 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c214 1d59f70 1d479e0 1cfdce4 1cfd2a0 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d64a78 1d65b84 1cfcd04 1cfca4c 1800134


----------



## vertigo235

do I need the MV SP and series files to ensure my old blocked shows will continue to be blocked or do I just need to save the block_XX files?


----------



## sanderton

It won't be a corruption of the files themselves. 

When you run struff from cron the environment variables are different. This includes the default memory allocation - which can cause crashes if it's too low. Check the DailyMail thread, which has this issue, for ways to increase the mempool.


----------



## vertigo235

I think increasing the Mempool has helped, I did so for both trackerupdate.tcl and tivoweb. However it looks like trackerupdate.tcl is still giving this error.

---- Tracker For Cron
started at 10:00:01
about to run tracker_init -->
<-- completed tracker_init
about to run tracker_update -->
unmatched open brace in list
while executing
"lindex $episode 0"
(procedure "updatetrack" line 22)
invoked from within
"updatetrack $seriestmsid $episodetmsid $eptitle $recdate $type 2 $deletedby $watched"
("uplevel" body line 99)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
(procedure "tracker_update" line 18)
invoked from within
"tracker_update"
(file "/var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl" line 541)


----------



## vertigo235

actually I thought increasing the pool size helped because I could at least view the tracker list, but now when I run tracker update from tivoweb I get restarts again! arghh!


----------



## vertigo235

OK I restored a backup and copied SP.old to SP and MV.old to MV, then ran tracker update in tivoweb and got this error.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_update '' ''
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
(procedure "::action_tracker_update" line 5)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## sanderton

In the first one, "unmatched open brace in list" suggests that the trackerupdate.tcl file is duff. Whereevery you got it from, get a new one.

In the second, that's a pretty standard error you get when there is a problem accessing the database. No easy or obvious solution bar "keep trying".


----------



## vertigo235

OK, I reinstalled the trackerupdate.tcl file located in this thread. 

Created a .sh file to change the poolsize and launch trackerupdate.tcl, and executed it.

I guess it's working, but it's been running for about 77 mins now (I checked with "ps aux"), should it be running this long? 

If so then I may know why I had problems before, I have a safereboot running about 1 and a half hour after I run trackerupdate.tcl in the mornings.


----------



## vertigo235

OK so it finally finished like 3 hours later, then I went to view tracking list in tivoweb and got a reboot again .


----------



## vertigo235

yeesh, OK so I increased the poolsize even more and now it's working again. 

For the mempool, is there a size that I should start to worry about it being too large? 

I'm currently using this size
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3322880


----------



## vertigo235

does tracker work with 6.2?


----------



## SteveT

vertigo235 said:


> does tracker work with 6.2?


see here


----------



## vertigo235

NICE

Has anyone found a way to easily consolidate the tracker files every once and a while from 2 TiVo's?


----------



## fysmd

vertigo235 said:


> does tracker work with 6.2?


Sorry if this is a REALLY stoopid question:
v6.2 of what??


----------



## SteveT

fysmd said:


> Sorry if this is a REALLY stoopid question:
> v6.2 of what??


The TiVo software. 6.2 is the last release for the S2 DirecTiVo's. It features a MUCH faster UI and supports MRV (when properly motivated.)


----------



## fysmd

SteveT said:


> The TiVo software. 6.2 is the last release for the S2 DirecTiVo's. It features a MUCH faster UI and supports MRV (when properly motivated.)


Ahh, not relevant for a UK TiVo then. Thanks


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Does this mean anything to anyone?

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_update '' ''
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
(procedure "::action_tracker_update" line 5)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## zippy7272

Which is the best version of tracker to use (UK) and how do I put an entry into the cron?

Thanks


----------



## PhilG

I haven't had time to scour the WHOLE of this thread yet, but I downloaded Tracker v3.0.1b1 and (silly me) hoped to find installation instructions as well as the script......

ARE there any installation instructions anywhere? Also, there's just the tracker.itcl script. Isn't there supposed to be a TivoWeb module as well????

Sorry if the answers are buried here (somewhere)


----------



## sanderton

Tracker.icl IS the TW module. You install it the same way as any other - drop it in the/modules directory and restart TW.


----------



## PhilG

Sorry, now I am really confused.

I thought there was a module that actually did the "management" of the ToDo list? Or is it all handled by this one??

Every time I try and read these scrips, I am overtaken by a wave of inferiority  , and I thought I could read most programming languages


----------



## sanderton

All handles by this one. Just try it, you'll see.


----------



## PhilG

AHA (light bulb goes on!)

I was still thinking that this was an AUTOMATIC process that ran in background (much like your fantastic Endpad)

But it's manual (which is probably better as it won't be able to make any "mistakes"!!)

Thanks for your patience


----------



## sanderton

It was originally going to be automatic, but the problem was that it would block shows which were actually failed recordings for one reason or another.


----------



## Fozzie

But there is a trackerupdate script (somewhere but can't recall) that can be run from cron to regularly update the tracking list (funnily enough!).


----------



## 10203

If you're happy for the update to be automatic, this works:

In crontab:


Code:


# Update Tracker database every day
21 3 * * * /var/hack/upd_tracker.sh &

In /var/hack/upd_tracker.sh:


Code:


# Update Tracker files
# LJ 15Oct05 10:02

ifconfig lo up
# Call top level menu as this sets tracker variables
wget --tries=3 --timeout=15 -O /dev/null -o /var/log/trk_upd --server-response "http://127.0.0.1:80/tracker" &
sleep 5
wget --tries=3 --timeout=600 -O /dev/null -a /var/log/trk_upd --server-response "http://127.0.0.1:80/tracker_update" &

Don't forget to run "chmod +x /var/hack/upd_tracker.sh.

It also writes a (rather cryptic) log acessible from TiVoWeb.


----------



## barney34

What or where do I get the version of wget that contains thoes commands?

when I do which wget it comes back and says BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binary is that old?


----------



## Fozzie

Fozzie said:


> But there is a trackerupdate script (somewhere but can't recall) that can be run from cron to regularly update the tracking list (funnily enough!).


It was a couple of pages back:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2660229&&#post2660229

(Just before LJs updated tracker module post!)


----------



## PhilG

OK, so can someone point me at an idiots guide to cron???

I assume I am "cron-less" as I have never needed it for anything else

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

http://www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_cron.html


----------



## BK89

Help! I added the tracker.itcl to the modules directory and restarted TWP. Now, I lost access to tivoweb and can no longer FTP to the TIvo (to delete the tracker). ANybody know what I did wrong??


----------



## Fozzie

Nope. There's no reason why doing anything with modules and Tivoweb should have an effect on FTP?! I suggest your problem is elsewhere.

Can you ping Tivo?
Can you telnet to Tivo?

If not, what responses do you get?


----------



## BK89

I can ping the Tivo just fine (also MRV still works between the two Tivos) but cannot telnet or FTP or access TWP. When I try to telnet I get: 

"Could not open connection to the host on port 23: Connection failed"


----------



## mrtickle

I have merged

kitschcamp's version from
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2642302&&#post2642302

with LJ's version from
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2662479&&#post2662479

and the result is attached. HTH


----------



## SamTheMan

Hi, need to some help, been running tracker for quite sometime, but it appears to have recently stopped working. It is nolonger adding episodes to the any of the list. So I decided to delete the files in the tracker directory and run the create/update option. Tracker did not regenerate any files, except the .cfg file. Downloaded the latest version of tracker, installed and restarted TWP, same results. Verified files are being transfered as binary files with unix line feeds only. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SamTheMan

Hi folks, thanks don't worry about, had a GSOD early today, when system repaired it self tracker seem to start working again. Thanks anyway.


----------



## PhilG

Would it be possible to have a sub-script (callable from cron) that updates the tracking list automatically?

I understand why the todo list processing is not automatic, but the episode tracking could be (I think)


----------



## Fozzie

PhilG said:


> Would it be possible to have a sub-script (callable from cron) that updates the tracking list automatically?
> 
> I understand why the todo list processing is not automatic, but the episode tracking could be (I think)


Do you ever do a search Phil or read the whole thread?

What you are asking for already exists! I posted about it ~10 posts up and LJ posted another method just before that, on this very page.


----------



## PhilG

ooops (small voice, suitably (and quite rightly) chastised)

sorry all


----------



## PhilG

OK, tracker and trackerupdtae have been running for a while, but I am not 100% that tracker is tracking things I watch and delete

For example, my wife and I watched 3 programs last night, and despite running tracker updare through TivoWeb, they are not showing up in the tracker list. How can I find out what's going wrong (or what does anyone else need from me to find out)??


----------



## vertigo235

PhilG said:


> OK, tracker and trackerupdtae have been running for a while, but I am not 100% that tracker is tracking things I watch and delete
> 
> For example, my wife and I watched 3 programs last night, and despite running tracker updare through TivoWeb, they are not showing up in the tracker list. How can I find out what's going wrong (or what does anyone else need from me to find out)??


It doesn't show up in tracker until a few days later, I think it has to be removed from the TiVo duplicate recording list first or something.


----------



## Dave_Lane

First of all, thanks for a great tool! I'm using this and endpad - love them both  

My UK Tivo recorded about 20 seconds of a program on Sunday which seemed to be a 2 second loop - then, it decided to give up and stop recording. (Strange, as it still marks it as 1hour and 2 minutes).

My question is, how can I tell Tracker that I want to rerecord the program if it's re-broadcast? It's too high a priority to be deleted by Tivo, so I have to delete it manually. Do I have to edit the series list when it eventually shows up in Tracker?

Dave


----------



## kitschcamp

That's what I did in the past when Law & Order kept on being the version with the flippy flappy woman.


----------



## PhilG

Whilst I think Tracker is brilliant, because I have had Tivo so long without it, there are a lot of programs I'd like it to know about from the past.....

One idea I had was if it was possible to add another category to the programs tracker classes as "watched" - is it possible to detect a program deleted from the TODO list and mark that as "watched"? I'm imagining another option on the "choose what to do with:" screen so it;s optional.

Then I could reinstate a load of season passes and when Tivo decides to record things I have already seen, I could remove them AND have Tracker update the Tracker list

An alternative would be a special "Delete from TODO list screen in Tracker itself that deletes and marks as watched" (in fact, this might be better - a normal removal from TODO might be because of a conflct).

So, ignore my first suggestion and consider the second one! (If you follow)

Anyone willing to take this on???

Thanks


----------



## SteveT

PhilG said:


> <snip>An alternative would be a special "Delete from TODO list screen in Tracker itself that deletes and marks as watched" (in fact, this might be better - a normal removal from TODO might be because of a conflct).<snip>


I'm pretty sure Tracker already tracks items deleted from the ToDo list.
(items with CancelReason 22=ExplicitlyDeletedFromToDo are added to tracklist)

You control this by selecting the "Unwatched episodes you deleted" option.

Or am I misunderstanding your request?


----------



## PhilG

I thought that "unwatched episodes you deleted" was talking about episodes in the "Now Playing" list that were deleted without being watched

I wanted Tracker to track things deleted from ToDo without being watched OR recorded

If I have misunderstood Tracker, then all well and good, but I suspect I haven't


----------



## PhilG

It appears to be tracking recordings cancelled for reasons 6, 12, 24 and 33

How would I translate those into English??


----------



## Fozzie

PhilG said:


> I wanted Tracker to track things deleted from ToDo without being watched OR recorded
> If I have misunderstood Tracker, then all well and good, but I suspect I haven't


Errr, you have.

From this very thread (by the author):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2341541&&#post2341541


----------



## PhilG

I'm obviously missing something (and not for the first time I hear you cry)

WHERE does it tell me what these 4 cancellation reasons actually MEAN???


----------



## PhilG

OK

I am now fairly certain that the version of TrackerUpdate that I have (dated 3 March 2005) is NOT picking up shows that I am deleting from ToDo (NOT Now Playing) because I have watched them before

Is there a newer version of TrackerUpdate to do this?

(I am not even 100% that Tracker itself does this - can sanderton enlighten us? This is why I have been asking about the four cancellation reasons that tracker is looking for)

Thanks for any (more) advice


----------



## Fozzie

PhilG said:


> I am now fairly certain that the version of TrackerUpdate that I have (dated 3 March 2005) is NOT picking up shows that I am deleting from ToDo (NOT Now Playing) because I have watched them before


IIRC correctly, it does take a couple of days from deletion for TiVo to do its housekeeping stuff and tracker picking up the deletion. Could this be the reason?


----------



## PhilG

Well and update (of sorts)

I set up a manual recording for "Spongebob Squarepants" (guaranteed to be easy to search for!) and then deleted it. When I did a manual tracker update (later, after the scheduled broadcast time) it popped up in the tracker list

So that bit works OK

Now I have repeated the test and will have to wait for my cron-controlled TrackerUpdate to fire off on Sunday (I am away from home so cannot change my crontab to get it launched earlier!)

Watch this space - looks like I have maligned the excellent work in tracker


----------



## Fozzie

PhilG said:


> ...I am away from home so cannot change my crontab to get it launched earlier!


What... you mean you don't have Hackman installed?


----------



## PhilG

Of course (slaps forehead)

Just run a TrackerUpdate and, sure enough, it DOES pick up episodes that were deleted from ToDo without beiong recorded

Exactly what I want

(but I still have a nasty sneaking feeling that something is wrong somewhere..... I am almost sure that Tracker us NOT flagging programs for deletion that I know I have deleted from ToDo at least once, but as all my tests show the opposite I shall just have to put it down to senility)

Now - anyone know how to delete entries from Trackers database that you don't want tracked any more??


----------



## SteveT

PhilG said:


> I'm obviously missing something (and not for the first time I hear you cry)
> 
> WHERE does it tell me what these 4 cancellation reasons actually MEAN???


Those values (and lots of other interesting things) are listed in DbEnum.tcl, which you can find in tvlib/tv (part of the TiVo software itself). Here is the relevant bit:


Code:


namespace eval CancelReason {
    variable CancelledPurchase 42
    variable CaptureRequestExpired 30
    variable ChannelLineupChanged 13
    variable ConvertedLiveCache 21
    variable DemoMode 8
    variable Expired 6
    variable ExplicitlyDeleted 12
    variable ExplicitlyDeletedFromToDo 24
    variable FuzziesTurnedOff 17
    variable FuzzyStoppedEarly 18
    variable GotBetterSuggestion 7
    variable InternalError 4
    variable LiveCacheOnlySuccessful 22
    variable MaxRecordingsExceeded 29
    variable MaxRecordingsNowShowing 33
    variable NoChannelForStation 39
    variable NoPurchaseHistoryForRecording 41
    variable NoReRecord 27
    variable NoSignal 28
    variable NoSignalTunerOne 31
    variable NoSignalTunerTwo 32
    variable NotAuthorized 26
    variable PowerWasOff 5
    variable ProgramGuideChanged 14
    variable ProgramNotFoundOnSource 36
    variable ProgramSourceConflict 20
    variable ProgramSourceDiskConflict 23
    variable ProgramSourceModified 25
    variable ProgramSourceNotAllowedToRecord 38
    variable PurchasePriceIncrease 43
    variable RecordDifferentShowing 2
    variable RecorderEmergency 15
    variable ShowingCopyProtected 40
    variable SourceCouldNotBeContacted 37
    variable SourceNotFound 35
    variable StayOnLiveTv 3
    variable SwitchToLiveTv 1
    variable UnableToPrice 45
    variable UnableToRepurchase 44
    variable UnexpectedConflict 9
    variable Unknown 19
    variable UserCancelledSeasonPass 16
    variable UserRequestedRecording 10
    variable UserRequestedSeasonPass 11
    variable VideoMgrDeniedTuner 34
}


----------



## sanderton

PhilG said:


> Of course (slaps forehead)
> 
> Just run a TrackerUpdate and, sure enough, it DOES pick up episodes that were deleted from ToDo without beiong recorded
> 
> Exactly what I want
> 
> (but I still have a nasty sneaking feeling that something is wrong somewhere..... I am almost sure that Tracker us NOT flagging programs for deletion that I know I have deleted from ToDo at least once, but as all my tests show the opposite I shall just have to put it down to senility)
> 
> Now - anyone know how to delete entries from Trackers database that you don't want tracked any more??


If TiVo has used a new episode ID for the repeat episode - as sometimes happens - Tracker won't stop it.

Editing the Tracker list was just too dull to code. 

You can do it manually if you know the series and episode IDs - the database files are just plaintext.


----------



## PhilG

Perhaps I'll modify the tracker list display to also list the series and episode ids.....

I'd like to modify it to actually have a "delete" box, but that's beyond me


----------



## fysmd

LJ said:


> If you're happy for the update to be automatic, this works:
> 
> In crontab:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Update Tracker database every day
> 21 3 * * * /var/hack/upd_tracker.sh &
> 
> In /var/hack/upd_tracker.sh:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Update Tracker files
> # LJ 15Oct05 10:02
> 
> ifconfig lo up
> # Call top level menu as this sets tracker variables
> wget --tries=3 --timeout=15 -O /dev/null -o /var/log/trk_upd --server-response "http://127.0.0.1:80/tracker" &
> sleep 5
> wget --tries=3 --timeout=600 -O /dev/null -a /var/log/trk_upd --server-response "http://127.0.0.1:80/tracker_update" &
> 
> Don't forget to run "chmod +x /var/hack/upd_tracker.sh.
> 
> It also writes a (rather cryptic) log acessible from TiVoWeb.


OK, so this will update the tracked episodes but that seems to run quickly for me, whats the advantage of doing this vs just updating and processing todo??


----------



## PhilG

The advantage is, it's done automatically so you don't have to remember


----------



## fysmd

Yeah but I have an "create/update tracker list and process todo" button whoch does it all at the same time


----------



## PhilG

OK, but I like the idea of not having to remember to do it


----------



## bushman4

I'm trying to reset one show in my tracker database, so my kids can watch and track the episodes all over again.

I went to the "View Tracked Episodes" screen, and the URL for the episode in question contained the TMSid of SH113278, so I went into the tracker directory and moved the SH113278 and SH113278.old files out into another directory.

After that, while the Series Name showed up in the "View Tracked Episodes" list, when I clicked on it, it said "No Episodes Tracked."

But it is still marking the episodes of this series for deletion when I process the To Do list!

I've tried a quick reload.
I've tried a full reload.
I've tried a TiVo Reboot.
I've run the "Create/Update"

What am I doing wrong?

TIA,

Bushman


----------



## sanderton

IIRC for speed tracker actually processes those files into another file (or rather four files for the various combos of reasons for deletion) which just contains the TMSIDs of shows it should block. You'd need to open that file, find the entry, and delete it.

It's been two years since I looked at the Tracker code, so I could be talking nonsense...


----------



## PhilG

OK, now I am fairly sure that tracker is NOT tracking all of the programs that I delete from either NowPlaying OR ToDo.

To assist in debugging, exactly what should I note down when I delete programs? Of course, the program and episode titles are a given, but are the dates significant as well?

Then I will start noting EVERYTHING that I delete and see if there is a pattern to what appears in the Tracker list and what doesn't

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## PhilG

OK, as an aside, I have just listed all the deleted shows that TivoWeb can find for "undeletion" and almost all of them are missing from my Tracker list so there is definately something "odd" going on


----------



## richw

PhilG said:


> OK, as an aside, I have just listed all the deleted shows that TivoWeb can find for "undeletion" and almost all of them are missing from my Tracker list so there is definately something "odd" going on


That's normal.

IIRC it doesn't pick up stuff until it's been fully deleted (i.e. isn't available for undeletion). I've no idea how long things hang around in limbo like that, but the normal 28-day rule should cover it.


----------



## fysmd

I've bee running tracker for ever and had the odd time where TiVo would reboot while it was runing but now it restarts every time I try to run tracker.

I have increased TIVOSH_POOLSIZE variable (many times, should it be a factor of something?) in tivoweb startup file and performed many flavours of restart (in fact the thing still keeps rebooting so nothing special needed!). 

It will sucessfully process my suggestions but ot todo list.

Is there any debug written away anywhere so I can see how far it's getting, or can I enable some?

Could my tracking DB be too big or corrupt? I'd rather not delete the whole thing but I can happily live without a huge list of Corrie episodes being tracked and a large number of one off shows etc.

I love Tracker and I'm lost without it!.

TWP v1.0
Tracker 3.0.2 branch 3


----------



## SteveT

fysmd said:


> .....Is there any debug written away anywhere so I can see how far it's getting, or can I enable some?......


A couple of suggestions:
1. Backup your /var/hack/tracker folder and then clear it out. Run Tracker again. That'll at least tell you if the problem is related to the tracker db or not.
2. If the problem seems related to the tracker data, you can probably replace the errant file with its backup. Look for files like SP, MV, etc. Each will have a *.old counterpart. If the *.old file is larger than the original, replace the original with the *.old file.
3. After a crash, check the tivoweb.log file for the specific error that killed it. (Not sure, but if TWP is started automatically, you may have to turn that off so the file doesn't get cleared before you can grab it)


----------



## bushman4

I've heavily modified the 3.0.2b3 version to add:

Series deletion - Delete a series from Tracker
"Watched" status maintenance for each episode - Change an episode from watched to unwatched and vice versa
Episode deletion inside a series
Block list rebuilds - Rebuild the 4 block_ lists that tracker uses for speed during todo processing.

What version number should I be assigning it before I post it?

Thanks,

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

Regardless of which version number you use, I'd LOVE to try this out

It looks like it will help me get to the bottom of the fact that my current tracker is NOT updating itself with programs I have watched and deleted (programs keep reappearing in ToDo and are NOT marked as to be deleted by tracker 

Also, is your new version compatible with the TrackerUpdate module???

Thanks


----------



## 10203

Me too! How about 3.0.2b4 ?


----------



## bushman4

3.0.2b4 it is. Watch this space at about 6PM EST tonight when I get home, and I'll post it up.

And yes, the tracker update script still works... that is actually one procedure that I DIDN'T have to touch, and it's functionality hasn't changed.

All this because my kids wanted to re-watch the Magic Schoolbus this summer, and want me to track what they've watched and what they haven't...

One other thing: I removed the "convert from old beta" option and procedure, since all they did was read all the series files and add entries to the block files. The new "Rebuild Block Lists" option does this better and cleaner, with no duplicates.

More tonight...

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

TIA

I'll have a play tomorrow (6pm EST is too late for me over here in BST-land!)


----------



## 10203

PhilG said:


> 6pm EST is too late for me over here in BST-land!


Me too (might actually get a good night's kip tonight now it's a bit cooler...)

Just been poking around in the tracker.itcl I'm currently running - I've added two things since the version 3.0.2b3 was based on:

* Only process 8 days of ToDo data. ...doesn't seem much point going further ahead given the length of data we get for the 'big five' channels in the UK, plus I'm personally running an auto-update every night.

* Add " (G)" to generic episodes.

Send me your email address if you want the code Bushman...


----------



## bushman4

Well I hope you guys didn't stay up late waiting for me... I decided to go to the local pub to watch the football after work, and ended up staying a bit longer than I thought.

Do you see what you guys have done to me? "Pub"... "football"...

Anyway, 4 hours later than I thought, here is my version 3.0.2 branch 4.

Changelog:

Series Delete - remove all of the tracked episodes for a given series in one click (on all three view lists). There is a "Delete" option on the series lists, and no confirmation.
Episode Delete - remove a given episode from the tracking lists completely. There is a "Delete" option on the episode lists, and no confirmation.
Episode "Watched" Status Maintenance - Change a given episode from watched to un-watched, and vice-versa. Click on the "Watched" value for a given episode to modify. Episodes that you set to Watched episodes will be set to "Watched (Manually Set)".
Block List Rebuild - rebuild the four block lists that Tracker uses to speed up the todo list processing. Available automatically or on-demand
Debug - Programmers, easily spit out debugging messages as you're developing. Controlled through a value on the Setup screen.

There are two new setup options, Rebuild Automatically After Edit, and Debug Mode. If you are making a large number of edits, I recommend setting the "Automatic..." setting to False, and then rebuilding manually. Rebuilding only takes about 5 seconds, but adding 5 seconds to every edit can be tedious.

Debug Mode will output all of the programmers debug messages, in addition to regular data. This can have some very unexpected results, so use with caution. LJ, all of the debug messages that you had added to the last version (and commented out) are in there still, but in "Tracker Debug" tests.

As to the other additions you mention, I'd like to look at the (g) stuff to see what you are talking about, but I don't want to limit to-do processing, because we get far more guide data than you do...

Before you use this, backup your tracker directory and module file... I take no responsibility for your tracker install should you choose to use this...

Let me know you you get on,

Bushman


----------



## sanderton

Got to love the way old bits of code suddenlt spring to life again! When you're sure it works, I'll link from the first post in the thread down to here.


----------



## PhilG

Perhaps it's me, but I really HATE menus that are centered rather than left justified

Is this a "Tivoweb" thing or what?

Seriously, this is a GREAT step forwards

I already deleted some shows that I don't want tracking (and I also like the "todo" processing that ONLY shows what will be deleted)

Now I just need to keep track of what I delete to make sure that "son-of-tracker" picks them up!

One last thing, I did a quick reload of Tivoweb - now I have TWO Tracker entries in the menu (both pointing to thsi new version)

Be back in touch when it has had time to bed in

Phil G


----------



## sanderton

PhilG said:


> Perhaps it's me, but I really HATE menus that are centered rather than left justified
> 
> Is this a "Tivoweb" thing or what?


That's very easy to change; just edit the .itcl file.

I think this virtually completes the set of bits of my code which have been taken on by others for further development. EndPad (twice!), DailyMail and now Tracker! Birillina. Don't you love open source?!


----------



## SteveT

bushman4 said:


> ......here is my version 3.0.2 branch 4.....


I gave it a try tonight and am very impressed. Excellent additions to an excellent tool!

The only problem I've encountered is that my "Specials and One-Offs" page is VERY long (31 pages when I printed it). When I try and delete an item from that list, the TiVo crashes before it rebuilds the page.

Reviewing that page, it appears that all episodes which aren't available in MFS get added to that list. In other words, I get a nice short page of Rugrats episodes, complete with episode titles, but I also get numerous episodes of Rugrats on this "Specials and One-Offs" page (with no titles). Maybe I can figure out a way to move these specials over to their correct series page.

I also prefer the to-do list to show all episodes instead of just the ones to be deleted. I had changed this on my copy of the previous version. Since others prefer the shorter list, I'll try and add it as an optional feature to this version.

Again, thanks for the enhancements.


----------



## bushman4

Here's another new version.

This one adds:

ToDo: Show All Items (T/F) - Decide if you want to see all items in the todo list, or just those that are blocked...
ToDo: Show Original Air Date (T/F) - Show or hide the OAD column in the todo list
ToDo: Show TMSID (T/F) - Show or hide the TMSID column in the todo list
ToDo: Show Tracker Link (T/F) - Show or hide the link to the tracker's episode list for the series in the todo list
I also Sped up the "show tracker link" code by just having it check to see if $trackerdir/$seriesTMSID exists as a file, rather than grepping the list of files over and over again.

Enjoy,

Bushman


----------



## vertigo235

I'm excited about the new update, but I need to make sure before I update.

I see that my trackerupdate.tcl should still work, but will it still work with Dailymail as well?


----------



## bushman4

There have been zero changes to the actual tracker update code.

The only changes to the files that I believe that DailyMail uses (the "Block List" files in the tracker directory) are as follows:

When you run the rebuild command, either automatically or manually, you Tracker will read your "Series" file one line at a time. As it reads each line (a series TMS id), it then opens the file with that name (SH502478 for example) and reads each line, refreshing the appropriate block lists at that time.

But in exactly the same format as the "update" process does it...

But, all in all, yes, it works the same. I use DailyMail and TrackerUpdate.tcl myself... Tracker update once a day, and DailyMail twice a day.

Bushman


----------



## vertigo235

My S1 TiVo didn't like it all, but it was a cross your fingers thing with the old tracker as well. I guess I might have to restore what I was using before.

Does great on HDTiVo though.


----------



## bushman4

What goes wrong? I run a S1 SA TiVo, and have never had tracker problems...

I am going to make a minor change to the Tracker Update procedure though, for you people who have been having trouble figuring out what tracker is actually capturing... I'm going to make it optionally output each show it finds, and which block list it adds it to. Then you'll know definitively which shows are tracked and which aren't.

Bushman


----------



## ciper

Does a web site exist for this hack? Maybe a readme or faq? Im reading through the posts but its hard to tell what exactly is happening with so many pages of posts.

BTW its a blessing for me that s1 tivos were available in UK for so long. Most other forums dedicated to s1 tivos are dead!


----------



## vertigo235

ciper said:


> Does a web site exist for this hack? Maybe a readme or faq? Im reading through the posts but its hard to tell what exactly is happening with so many pages of posts.
> 
> BTW its a blessing for me that s1 tivos were available in UK for so long. Most other forums dedicated to s1 tivos are dead!


No website, the newest version is pretty simple though, just drop in TivoWeb Modules directory do a full reload. Then go the tracker tab and play with it.


----------



## vertigo235

bushman4 said:


> What goes wrong? I run a S1 SA TiVo, and have never had tracker problems...
> 
> I am going to make a minor change to the Tracker Update procedure though, for you people who have been having trouble figuring out what tracker is actually capturing... I'm going to make it optionally output each show it finds, and which block list it adds it to. Then you'll know definitively which shows are tracked and which aren't.
> 
> Bushman


Actually it seems to work fine as long as I don't view the tracker list,so I'd say it's a keeper!


----------



## vertigo235

Is there a way to add tracked shows from one tivo to another? will there be a problem with duplicate entries in the SP list?


----------



## vertigo235

hmm I'm back to having the tracker update procedure crash and reboot my S1 TiVo, and trackerupdate.tcl is giving this error.

about to run tracker_update -->
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
(procedure "tracker_update" line 18)
invoked from within
"tracker_update"
(file "/var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl" line 541)

What gives?


----------



## vertigo235

OK so I deleted the "SP" file in my tracker directory and now it seems to be running (allthough it's taking a long time), any idea why that would let fix it? 

Although I'm not sure if that will cause other problems, so I'll probably restore it and then maybe look at hte SP file to see if anything looks weird.


----------



## vertigo235

OK 

Here is what I think is happening, my SP file is too large, when trackerupdate is going through the file (or adding a new episode) it crashes. 

Would it be easy to create some kind of archive system, that would allow tracker (and trackerupdate) to archive the SP file and create a new SP file that will do new updates, but still allow the ARCHIVE file to be used to block new programs? Whenever it compares to find matches it would have to do it in waves to avoid crashing.


----------



## vertigo235

OR, is the viewable list really all that important and can I get away with just deleteing it every so often as long as I don't do a "Rebuild Block List" ?


----------



## vertigo235

Apparently duplicates in the block list aren't a big deal because the TrackerUpdate.tcl just seems to dump them in there, and youre "Rebuild Block List" function is designed to remove the duplicates so the block feature will run faster right?

I'm thinking of moving my current SP to a SPArchive then adding the catagory to my "series" file and seing how that does for me. Then I'll probably start getting duplicates again in my SP file, but I can also create some function that will remove those by comparing with my SPArchive file right?


----------



## vertigo235

OK I think I'm starting to understand what's going on here. 

I'm using a DTiVo and I believe the "isepisodic" check isn't working like it should. It appears everything except movies is getting tossed into the SP (for specials and one offs) instead of creating it's own Series File. 

I'm going to revise the check to something more simple until I understand more about the "isepisodic" check.

I'm thinking a simple regexp check like it does for movies will do fine, all my specials begin with SP in the episodetmsid, so I think that will do.


----------



## vertigo235

AH HA!!!

That was definetly my problem, the same problem I was having a year ago too actually. It think I just got tracker working like it's supose to work! 

I allways wondered why all the shows were in "Speials and One Offs" I guess that explains it.

IF anyone else is having this problem, let me know and I'll post my trackerupdate.tcl and tracker.itcl


----------



## SteveT

vertigo235 said:


> AH HA!!!
> 
> That was definetly my problem, the same problem I was having a year ago too actually. It think I just got tracker working like it's supose to work!
> 
> I allways wondered why all the shows were in "Speials and One Offs" I guess that explains it.
> 
> IF anyone else is having this problem, let me know and I'll post my trackerupdate.tcl and tracker.itcl


I was also having problems symptomized by a huge "Specials and One Offs" list. I'd like to see your revisions to tracker.itcl.


----------



## bushman4

I'd like to see the changes... are you saying that the "isepisodic" value is getting set to zero ALL the time? Sounds like it.

I don't have a DTivo, but if someone can tell me the MFS property to determine if a show is episodic or not, I can modify the script to work for both...

Maybe I'll poke around in some of the newer dTivo stuff to see what I can find.

Bushman


----------



## vertigo235

bushman4 said:


> I'd like to see the changes... are you saying that the "isepisodic" value is getting set to zero ALL the time? Sounds like it.
> 
> I don't have a DTivo, but if someone can tell me the MFS property to determine if a show is episodic or not, I can modify the script to work for both...
> 
> Maybe I'll poke around in some of the newer dTivo stuff to see what I can find.
> 
> Bushman


Yup that's exactly what I'm saying, and it's been doing it since day 1!

Check out my post from about the same time last year, I didn't get much help and essitially I just increased my mem pool to account for the larger SP file, I didn't pull my sleaves up then, and I'm glad I did this time. I just didn't know TCL, and I still have little knowledge about the fields and contents of the TiVo database, has anyone complied anything about that?


----------



## vertigo235

OK Changes, essentiall in both files replaced this little bit of code under scan_canceled proc

set ismatch [regexp MV $seriestmsid match]

if {$isepisodic != 1 && $ismatch != 1} {
set seriestmsid "SP"
set eptitle $seriestitle
set seriestitle "Specials and One-offs"
}

if {$ismatch == 1} {
set seriestmsid "MV"
set eptitle $seriestitle
set seriestitle "Films"
}

if {$seriestmsid == "" } {
set seriestmsid "Unknown"
set seriestitle "Unknown"
}

with this

set ismvmatch [regexp MV $seriestmsid match]
set isspmatch [regexp SH $episodetmsid match]

if {$isspmatch == 1} {
set seriestmsid "SP"
set eptitle $seriestitle
set seriestitle "Specials and One-offs"
}

if {$ismvmatch == 1} {
set seriestmsid "MV"
set eptitle $seriestitle
set seriestitle "Films"
}

if {$seriestmsid == "" } {
set seriestmsid "Unknown"
set seriestitle "Unknown"
}

That just seamed liked the simplest thing to do at the time.


----------



## SteveT

bushman4 said:


> ... are you saying that the "isepisodic" value is getting set to zero ALL the time?
> I don't have a DTivo, but if someone can tell me the MFS property to determine if a show is episodic or not, I can modify the script to work for both...


The variable $isepisodic is set like this:


Code:


set isepisodic [dbobj $series get Episodic]

I looked on my 6.2 system and could not find any series objects with an Episodic value. Here's a set of the objects:


Code:


Showing 1489792/12 {
  Date           = 13349
  Duration       = 3600
  Program        = 1487710/-1
  Station        = 60326/-1
  Time           = 3600
  IndexUsedBy    = 1489792/10
}

Program 1487710/10 {
  Version        = 2
  ServerId       = A003192fb
  ServerVersion  = 1
  Actor          = Patinkin|Mandy Gibson|Thomas Moore|Shemar Gubler|Matthew Glaudini|Lola Cook|A.J.
  ApgProgram     = 1487710/11
  Bits           = 393216
  DescLanguage   = English
  Description    = {Gideon, Hotchner and their team head to Mexico to aid in the investigation of a serial killer who preys on the elderly.}
  Director       = {Bee|Guy Norman}
  EpisodeTitle   = Machismo
  Genre          = 375 385 105 124 139
  IsEpisode      = 1
  OriginalAirDate = 13250
  RootServerId   = A002f7712
  Series         = 235548/-1
  ShowType       = 5
  Title          = {Criminal Minds}
  TmsId          = EP7537910019
  TvRating       = 4
  Writer         = Zelman|Aaron
  IndexPath      = /Server/A003192fb:3:1:0
}

Series 235548/10 {
  Version        = 105
  ServerId       = ATSH753791
  ServerVersion  = 0
  Genre          = 375 385 106 105 124 139
  ThumbData      = 268566912
  Title          = {Criminal Minds}
  TmsId          = SH753791
  IndexPath      = /Server/ATSH753791:4:0:0
}

Note that the Program object has an IsEpisode value. For the objects I reviewed, it was always 1 for shows with episodes, and not set (absent) for shows without episodes.

I added a couple of lines following the line above:


Code:


          if {$isepisodic == ""} {
            set isepisodic [dbobj $program get IsEpisode]
          }

to try and set the variable from either place.
Restarted TWP and updated the Tracking List. Unfortunately, I don't think the update found anything to update, so all I can say for certain is that the change didn't seem to break anything. 

Bushman, that change you mentioned to list the shows actually found and processed would sure help debug this....


----------



## vertigo235

I should probably note that I'm not using 6.2.


----------



## vertigo235

So we would basically need to just change the line to say

set isepisodic [dbobj $program get IsEpisode]

I'll give this a shot, all you have to do is change your tracker.cfg LastUpdate to 0, and you'll get a bunch of updates


----------



## vertigo235

One other note, IsEpisode is part of $program not part of $showing as you added in your line of code.

edit: doh! I meant program


----------



## vertigo235

Actually here is what I'm seeing, now that I know where to look (duh)

All the shows that are episodic do not have the episodic field, however shows that are NOT episodic have the field, and show 0. What's up with that?


----------



## vertigo235

OK here is my new solution
Replace



Code:


        if {$series != ""} {
          set seriestmsid [dbobj $series get TmsId]
          set isepisodic [dbobj $series get Episodic]
        } else {
          set seriestmsid ""
          set isepisodic ""
        }

With



Code:


        if {$series != ""} {
          set seriestmsid [dbobj $series get TmsId]
          set isepisodic [dbobj $series get Episodic]
          if {$isepisodic == ""} {
	  set isepisodic 1
	  }
        } else {
          set seriestmsid ""
          set isepisodic ""
        }


----------



## vertigo235

OK I think I have my best results yet with the above code, everything looks correct. I guess that should work with other TiVo's too.


----------



## bushman4

I'll simplify that a bit...



Code:


        if {$series != ""} {
          set seriestmsid [dbobj $series get TmsId]
          set isepisodic [defaultval 1 [dbobj $series get Episodic]]
        } else {
          set seriestmsid ""
          set isepisodic ""
        }

I'll finish the mods to show verbose output during rebuild, and repost a new version.

I should have realized this... I bumped into a similar gremlin while rewriting the NowPlayingRSS module.

This will obviously need to be changed in TrackerUpdate.tcl as well.

And I'll finish the web page I started over the weekend, to pull all of this together for newbies... once that's done, I think it might be prudent to start a new thread, one that doesn't have the scarey "Beta Testers Wanted" subject... maybe we'll spark some more interest.

Bushman


----------



## SteveT

vertigo235 said:


> One other note, IsEpisode is part of $program not part of $showing as you added in your line of code.
> 
> edit: doh! I meant program


Thanks. I fixed that in the code, but forgot to change it in the post. I'll edit the post.


----------



## SteveT

vertigo235 said:


> ...all you have to do is change your tracker.cfg LastUpdate to 0, and you'll get a bunch of updates


Bushman, being able to reset the LastUpdate value might be a useful function to add to your settings page.


----------



## vertigo235

bushman4 said:


> I'll simplify that a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$series != ""} {
> set seriestmsid [dbobj $series get TmsId]
> set isepisodic [defaultval 1 [dbobj $series get Episodic]]
> } else {
> set seriestmsid ""
> set isepisodic ""
> }
> 
> Bushman


I tried that, but received an error, so I went with my "more complex" solution.


----------



## bushman4

If you don't mind, what was the error?

Bushman


----------



## vertigo235

hmmm Well I guess it was "user" error because I tried it again now and it seems to be working.

Who knows!


----------



## bushman4

Missing bracket I bet... stupid syntax sensitive languages... ;-)

Testing the "Verbose Update" now... more later today.

Bushman


----------



## vertigo235

OK so I spoke to soon, here is the error I was getting. Apparently I get it with my HDTiVo, but not with my T-60.

---- Tracker For Cron
started at 14:52:07
about to run tracker_init -->
<-- completed tracker_init
about to run tracker_update -->
invalid command name "defaultval"
while executing
"defaultval 1 [dbobj $series get Episodic]"
("uplevel" body line 20)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

if {[lindex [split $name :] 0] <= [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]..."
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 11)
invoked from within
"scan_cancelled $lastupdate"
(procedure "tracker_update" line 18)
invoked from within
"tracker_update"
(file "/var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl" line 541)


----------



## SteveT

vertigo235 said:


> ...
> invalid command name "defaultval"
> ...
> (file "/var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl" line 541)


The defaultval proc is defined in the util.itcl module, so it'll be available if you're running from within TWP. If you're running externally (as in trackerupdate.tcl), you'll need to include the defaultval proc to make it available.


----------



## bushman4

Screw it... vertigo's code works without needing the defaultval procedure defined.

New version shortly with verbose update output, fixed episodic logic, and the ability to edit the last update value from the config screen.

And a new TrackerUpdate.tcl file, since I figured out that all my new config values are being set back to default values every time the trackerupdate.tcl runs...

Bushman


----------



## vertigo235

SteveT said:


> The defaultval proc is defined in the util.itcl module, so it'll be available if you're running from within TWP. If you're running externally (as in trackerupdate.tcl), you'll need to include the defaultval proc to make it available.


I see, I thought it ran on the T-60, but I guess maybe I hadn't saved the file yet or something.

I don't do any updates through the tracker module, I do them with trackerupdate. I noticed your new settings got reset and I was going to fix that too, but the default settings were fine with me so it didn't matter.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bushman4

New version here - v.3.0.2 branch 6

Changes:

Added Config Item for "Last Update" - This is in seconds, I believe... don't mess with it if you haven't backed up your tracker directory...
Added Config Item: Verbose Update - output detailed update info during Update Only. Does not work during "update and process to-do" processing or TrackerUpdate.tcl, just during "Update Tracking Lists" processing.
Fixed "IsEpisodic" logic (thanks vertigo235)
Updated trackerupdate.tcl with new config options that were added during July 2006

There is a new version of TrackerUpdate.tcl to go with it, which fixes the IsEpisodic processing and the rewriting of the config file.

Enjoy. Please let me know how you get on with it...

Bushman


----------



## Dave_Lane

I've just been away for 2 weeks and came back to find my Digibox has been displaying "There is a techinical fault" for the whole time. Restarting the Pace fixed it.

Is there any way to delete episodes from Tivo so that Tracker ignores it ? (so that I can record the failed programs later)

Dave


----------



## bushman4

If you are running the latest version, then yes, in a round about way...


Delete the programs
Wait a bit... for TiVo to reclaim the space. How long depends on how much you record. a week should be fine.
Let tracker find them in an update
Delete them from the Tracker Series Views.

This obviously won't affect the TiVo imposed 28 day no-re-record policy, but judicious monitoring of your Cancelled Recordings list can help with that.

Not much help, I'm afraid...

Bushman


----------



## bushman4

Another new version - 3.0.2 branch 7

All I did this time was change the "Last Update" on the settings page to show in a readable date format (your local timezone) and accept similar data in return.

So now, while the lastupdate variable is still saved in "Seconds since EPOCH, in GMT" it will display as a readable date/time on the settings page, and will accept the same as input to change it.

All changes, when you save them, are assumed to be your local time zone, and are converted to Seconds since epoch, in GMT, before they are saved.

If you screw up the date, and TivoWebPlus can't convert it properly, the rest of the settings will still be saved, and you'll be notified that the date was formatted incorrectly.

Those of you in the UK, could you verify that it displays and saves correctly? I'm in the US, and I tested by forcing tracker to believe I was a UKTivo, but I want to make sure.

Thanks... feedback is always appreciated,

Bushman


----------



## Dave_Lane

Thanks for that - I'll try this and hope that my Sky box doesn't keep doing this!


----------



## BobBlueUK

bushman4 said:


> Those of you in the UK, could you verify that it displays and saves correctly? I'm in the US, and I tested by forcing tracker to believe I was a UKTivo, but I want to make sure.


Installed and working fine here, date displayed/saved correctly in local UK time...

Many thanks for the tracker updates


----------



## SteveT

bushman4 said:


> Another new version - 3.0.2 branch 7....


I installed it last night and was able to verify that the time reset and update logging work as advertised. Hopefully, I'll have more time to check out the IsEpisodic logic soon.
Thanks for the great enhancements to a great tool.

UPDATE: I tested it more thoroughly this weekend and it seems to be working great on my 6.2 machine. I used update logging to verify that my episodes are being placed correctly in their series files now.

I agree that it might be worthwhile to make a new thread for this without the word Beta. I consider this the most useful TWP module of all.


----------



## PhilG

Just downloaded the latest version (302b7) together with its trackerupdate module

However I notice that the "verbose update" option is not (aparrently) in trackerupdate

I use cron to automatically update my tracker info daily, and I have never been 100% certain that it really does pick up everything I have deleted - a more verbose update might put my mind at rest

Thanks for the fantastic work though


----------



## SteveT

PhilG said:


> Just downloaded the latest version (302b7) together with its trackerupdate module
> 
> However I notice that the "verbose update" option is not (aparrently) in trackerupdate
> 
> I use cron to automatically update my tracker info daily, and I have never been 100% certain that it really does pick up everything I have deleted - a more verbose update might put my mind at rest
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic work though


I believe you first have to turn it on (True) in "Setup Options". IIRC, it defaults to off.


----------



## PhilG

I thought so too, but the "verboseupdate" variable is defined to trackerupdate but not actually used anywhere


----------



## SteveT

PhilG said:


> I thought so too, but the "verboseupdate" variable is defined to trackerupdate but not actually used anywhere


Sorry, I didn't catch that you were asking only about trackerupdate. Here


Bushman4 said:


> Added Config Item: Verbose Update - output detailed update info during Update Only. Does not work during "update and process to-do" processing or TrackerUpdate.tcl, just during "Update Tracking Lists" processing.


----------



## PhilG

I was sort of hoping that Bushman4 might like another challenge.......


----------



## bushman4

Funny you mention it... I've been buttoning up some more changes.

I'm going to call this V3.1... I'm sick of this "branching" and trying to keep track of what's next.

In addition, I made a Tracker Website... I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes here (sanderton, LJ, Steve Baines...) by trying to centralize this stuff in one, easy to understand place... please look at it, and see what you think. I think it covers everything, but you know what they say about "another pair of eyes..."

The one thing on that page that's not quite right is the mention of the new thread... I fully intend, once I get sanderton's approval, to start a new thread for this...

So, without further ado, here is V3.1.

Changes:

Added logic and option (called 'Watched Means Watched!') to decide if tracker can change a previously "watched" episode to "Unwatched" during an update.
Added ToolTips all over the place
Changed trackerupdate.tcl to obey the "verboseupdate" option, and output verbosely during update
Major Menu reorganization

And here is my new Tracker Website.

Let me know how you get on...

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

Like the website!

However, it seems that the Dailymail I have is not the most current as it doesn't HAVE an option for Tracker? Anyone know what the latest DailyMail? Mine is the v0.30 jazzed version.......

Thanks


----------



## bushman4

Check out this site

Bushman


----------



## SteveT

bushman4 said:


> .....
> So, without further ado, here is V3.1.
> ....


I gave it a go last night and it looks great. Thanks!

I've been using this to clean up my tracker lists, and I haven't crashed my TiVo since. (I also believe the updated TWP 1.2.3 helps to eliminate the crashing).

In addition to a new thread here, I'd suggest you check with John1980 (on the other forum) and see if you can get this module included in the distribution. (Assuming Sanderton's OK with that, of course)


----------



## PhilG

OK, my first problem with the new Tracker

I did a "Process ToDo List" and Tracker indicated one show to be deleted.

I then clicked on the "View" button to see why it was being flagged, and I get:

action_trackseries '' 'set "seriestmsid" "SH446583";set "title" "Star Trek: Enterprise";'
can't read "wid": no such variable
while executing
"html_link "/tracker_episodeedit?&title=$title&wid=$wid&uid=$uid&wtd=$wtd&utd=$utd&seriestmsid=$seriestmsid&episodetmsid=$episodetmsid&episodedescr=$ep..."
(procedure "::action_trackseries" line 60)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Sorry - didn't mean to find a bug


----------



## bushman4

Sorry, that was an oversight... this is a flashback from when someone (sanderton, I think) tried to add code to Tracker so that you can have different block rules for different series.

Is that something that anyone would use if it was available? If so, I might finish up the code, but if not, I'll probably purge the unnecessary code from the module.

Anyway, here is v3.1.1 to fix the bug.

"Bushman on vacation on dial-up"


----------



## PhilG

Much appreciated, but won't be able to test for a few days. My Tivo disk is out for "r&r" and the temporary disk I am running it with doesn't have all the goodies installed (it's like having an arm cut off!)

As to the "different rules for different series" question - Not for me

Phil G


----------



## john1980

There is also a little bug in the action_tracker_updtodo procedure (line 232) where scan_cancelled is called with only one argument... whereas it requires two. Line 232 should read "scan_cancelled $lastupdate $chan"


----------



## bushman4

Good catch... I missed that when I set up the "Verbose Update" option.

How is it working for others? I have been holding back on a new thread with a better subject line, hoping I'd get some feedback, and clean up little bugs like this.

How do people feel about "Update & process To-Do" obeying the "Verbose Update" setting? I almost think that, no matter what you choose for "Verbose Update" on the options page, "Verbose Update" should be shut off when doing an "Update & Process" combination event, so that the To-Do list doesn't get lost at the bottom of a long page of updates...

Opinions? It would be an easy fix...

Here is version 3.1.2 to fix John's bug report...

Bushman


----------



## fysmd

I'd like to see the action buttons at the top of the page. 
I often find that it crashes so at least with the delete button at the top, it ought to be able to delete programs from my TODO in so far as it has managed to get...


----------



## bushman4

Ask and ye shall receive.

But frankly, I'd be very interested in the details of the crash you are talking about... what message do you get?

Here is V 3.1.3 - adding "Delete Shows" buttons at the top of the suggestions and To-Do screen.

Bushman


----------



## SteveT

bushman4 said:


> How is it working for others?.....


It's been working very well for me (at v3.1.1)


bushman4 said:


> .....no matter what you choose for "Verbose Update" on the options page, "Verbose Update" should be shut off when doing an "Update & Process" combination event....


I agree. The verbose output is great when you're trying to understand how this thing works, but don't clutter up the to-do list with it. If someone wants to see it, they can click twice.


----------



## bushman4

OK, another change...

With this version, "Verbose Update" will only apply to updates that are done by themselves, or via TrackerUpdate.tcl...

It will be ignored (ie, set to False) if you choose to "Create/Update tracking lists & Process To-Do list" in one step.

Will anyone get bent out of shape if I create the new thread on TiVo Underground rather than in Tivo UK? I see it as very useful, even outside of the UK.

Opinions?

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

Personally speaking, and biased, I'd vote to keep it HERE


----------



## SteveT

bushman4 said:


> With this version, "Verbose Update" will only apply to updates that are done by themselves, or via TrackerUpdate.tcl...


Thanks. I tried 3.1.3 (with verbose turned on) and did not like the additional noise.


bushman4 said:


> Will anyone get bent out of shape if I create the new thread on TiVo Underground rather than in Tivo UK? I see it as very useful, even outside of the UK.


I'm not overly familiar with the TCF community, but it seems that putting a non-UK-specific tool in a UK forum is bound to limit the exposure. I think this is a great tool, and deserves the best "coverage" we can give it.


----------



## PhilG

Hmmm I'm sure I asked this once before, but I can't find WHERE I asked it....

Am I right in thinking that items deleted from "TODO" are NOT tracked?

Any chance (optionally?) to add that functionality - I'd like the ability (since I have had Tivo much longer than Tracker) to say "Hey, I already watched THAT program", delete it from ToDo AND have it tracked so that if/when it appears again, Tracker will automatically flag it

Is this possible? Desireable??

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## vertigo235

Items deleted from the ToDo should allready be tracked, that was added early on. Check one of the first few pages.


----------



## vertigo235

See this post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2340567&&#post2340567


----------



## vertigo235

PhilG said:


> Hmmm I'm sure I asked this once before, but I can't find WHERE I asked it....
> 
> Am I right in thinking that items deleted from "TODO" are NOT tracked?
> 
> Any chance (optionally?) to add that functionality - I'd like the ability (since I have had Tivo much longer than Tracker) to say "Hey, I already watched THAT program", delete it from ToDo AND have it tracked so that if/when it appears again, Tracker will automatically flag it
> 
> Is this possible? Desireable??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil G


Are you sure your tracker is updating? Are the shows Generic?


----------



## PhilG

I knew I'd seen it somewhere

Many thanks


----------



## bushman4

Yeah, Items deleted from the To-Do list will eventually (after the dumpster process reclaims the disk space) get marked as "Deleted by the User" and "Unwatched" because the NSecondsWatched value will be zero.

You can then change that watched status in the "View Tracker Lists" screens.

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

See - That's what confused me

First you say "Items deleted from the To-Do list will eventually get marked as 'Deleted by the User'" then you follow that with "either 'Watched' or 'Unwatched' depending on if you had actually played the recording or not."

If you delete from the ToDo list, there will never BE a recording to watch

Puzzled (still) but I think I am getting it

Phil G


----------



## fysmd

bushman4 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> But frankly, I'd be very interested in the details of the crash you are talking about... what message do you get?
> 
> Here is V 3.1.3 - adding "Delete Shows" buttons at the top of the suggestions and To-Do screen.
> 
> Bushman


Wonderful, thanks!

I used to find that while processing the todo list in tracker my tivo would just reboot. Did it a LOT, especialliy if I'd not updated in a while.
have to say that while I've only had a couple of days with the latest verion it's MUCH MUCH faster and not crashed once so far....


----------



## bushman4

Phil... sorry, it was my confusion. I started thinking about "Now Playing" list instead of "To-Do" list halfway through that paragraph.

I have edited the post to better reflect what is going on. But that brings up a new question:

Should there be an option to "Assume Explicit To-Do deletes are Watched?" This would force the Watched status to be something like "Watched (To-Do Deletion)" if a program is found to have been explicitly deleted from the To-Do list...

Opinions?

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

Possibly

Another question if I may...

I have a suspicion (no proof yet) that my trackerupdate module isn't, so I wanted to check it out now we have verbose updating

To do this, I wanted a repeatable test scenario.

SO

I ran tracker update from the TW interface and noted down a TMSID of a program it added to the tracking list. Then I DELETED this show from the tracking list. Reran the tracker update to make sure it'd find the show again, BUT IT DIDN'T! 

Why is this????


----------



## bushman4

It only picks up programs that have been cancelled or deleted since "Last Update." But after you ran the update through TW, it set the "last Update" value to the date and time, and hence the "trackerupdate' only picked up things that had been cancelled or deleted since that time, which was probably nothing.

Set your "Last Update" back to the same time as the first run, and it will see it again.

Don't worry about duplication... it may double up on that episode in the Block Lists, but a rebuild can fix that in a jiffy.

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC

Works like a charm (and my trackerupdate IS (of course) doing what it should do)

Thanks for your help

Phil G


----------



## PhilG

One (more) favour though...

I am using trackeupdate daily via Cron and accumulating the output in a log file which is cycled weekly. Trackerupdate already writes out the TIME it was run - any chance the DATE could be added to this???

Thanks


----------



## bushman4

Sorry for the delay... on holiday for a bit.

Here is a new version of TrackerUpdate that does that... really just a change of the Format command from "{%H:%M:%S}" to "{%b %d, %Y %H:%M:%S GMT}" in some of the very bottom lines of the program.

Hope this helps,

Bushman


----------



## ponto

new installation of tivowebplus V 1.3.1 with Tracker v.3.1.4 UK tivo:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_todo '' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/block_WU": no such file or directory
while executing
"open $trackerdir/block_WU r"
(procedure "::action_tracker_todo" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Pete77

ponto said:


> any ideas?
> 
> thanks


Try using Tracker with Tivoweb 1.9.4 instead.

In my experience Tivoweb Plus has far more problems with running modules on our Tivo S1's than TivoWeb 1.9.4 And I have used both and can still boot across into TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 using the latest version of Hackman if I want to.

Also don't forget that Tracker is a module written for TivoWeb 1.9.4 that TivoWebPlus is merely trying to understand via its general backward compatibility with old TivoWeb module code (TivoWeb 1.9.4 can't understand the code of several modules written exclusively for TivoWebPlus). It might work better with TivoWebPlus had it been written specifically for TivoWebPlus and unfortunalely many developers of modules intended for TivoWeb like Tracker and Highlights have not even tested them under TivoWebPlus.

You can find out how to install TivoWeb 1.9.4 at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo


----------



## bushman4

I run tracker fine with TWP.

Make sure that you created the Tracker directory before you access the module for the first time. I think that is the problem.

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## ponto

bushman4 said:


> I run tracker fine with TWP.
> 
> Make sure that you created the Tracker directory before you access the module for the first time. I think that is the problem.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Bushman


Thanks for the advice I've just given that a try - hasn't made any difference


----------



## Setekh

I seem to remember having similar problems when I first installed Tracker. I think that I fixed them by simply creating any files that Tracker complained about.

If you have "touch" on your TiVo you can use it as follows:
touch filename​If that gives an error like "-bash: touch: command not found" try this:
cat /dev/null > filename​
For the error above use:
touch /var/hack/tracker/block_WU​or
cat /dev/null > /var/hack/tracker/block_WU​
If this prevents the error, but you get more errors for different files, just repeat the procedure for the new files.

Hope this helps.

<Edit for typo.>


----------



## bushman4

Actually, I just figured it out.

It looks like you are trying to process the todo list without ever running the "Create/Update" part...

Run the "Create/Update tracking list" menu item before you try to process the ToDo list. And remember that there will probably not be much actual blocking going on until you have built up a list of programs that have been deleted... it takes a week or so before you see and results.

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

Still not 100% happy that this is really working under all circumstances

For example, there are some programs I know I have watched (before I got Tracker) so I delete them from "ToDo" when they show up (in Season Passes for the most part)

But now I DO have Trackerand when I "Process ToDo List" they are NOT being marked for deletion so I have to delete them manually (over and over)

This comes back to my question of a page or so back - if I delete a program from ToDo BEFORE it is recorded, does Tracker track this or not??

Thanks for any clarification - for the most part Tracker is great, but this is starting to annoy me

PS I am using the trackerupdate script daily from cron to update the tracking lists


----------



## ponto

Setekh said:


> I seem to remember having similar problems when I first installed Tracker. I think that I fixed them by simply creating any files that Tracker complained about.
> 
> If you have "touch" on your TiVo you can use it as follows:
> touch filename​If that gives an error like "-bash: touch: command not found" try this:
> cat /dev/null > filename​
> For the error above use:
> touch /var/hack/tracker/block_WU​or
> cat /dev/null > /var/hack/tracker/block_WU​
> If this prevents the error, but you get more errors for different files, just repeat the procedure for the new files.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> <Edit for typo.>


Thanks very much, that worked.


----------



## bushman4

Here is a new version of TrackerUpdate that will report if a show was NOT tracker, and what the cancel reason is in parenthesis.

Here are the cancel reasons... let me know which ones you want to track in addition:


Code:


namespace eval CancelReason {
    variable CancelledPurchase 42
    variable CaptureRequestExpired 30
    variable ChannelLineupChanged 13
    variable ConvertedLiveCache 21
    variable DemoMode 8
    variable Expired 6
    variable ExplicitlyDeleted 12
    variable ExplicitlyDeletedFromToDo 24
    variable FuzziesTurnedOff 17
    variable FuzzyStoppedEarly 18
    variable GotBetterSuggestion 7
    variable InternalError 4
    variable LiveCacheOnlySuccessful 22
    variable MaxRecordingsExceeded 29
    variable MaxRecordingsNowShowing 33
    variable NoChannelForStation 39
    variable NoPurchaseHistoryForRecording 41
    variable NoReRecord 27
    variable NoSignal 28
    variable NoSignalTunerOne 31
    variable NoSignalTunerTwo 32
    variable NotAuthorized 26
    variable PowerWasOff 5
    variable ProgramGuideChanged 14
    variable ProgramNotFoundOnSource 36
    variable ProgramSourceConflict 20
    variable ProgramSourceDiskConflict 23
    variable ProgramSourceModified 25
    variable ProgramSourceNotAllowedToRecord 38
    variable PurchasePriceIncrease 43
    variable RecordDifferentShowing 2
    variable RecorderEmergency 15
    variable ShowingCopyProtected 40
    variable SourceCouldNotBeContacted 37
    variable SourceNotFound 35
    variable StayOnLiveTv 3
    variable SwitchToLiveTv 1
    variable UnableToPrice 45
    variable UnableToRepurchase 44
    variable UnexpectedConflict 9
    variable Unknown 19
    variable UserCancelledSeasonPass 16
    variable UserRequestedRecording 10
    variable UserRequestedSeasonPass 11
    variable VideoMgrDeniedTuner 34
}

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

Any chance this can output the program title as well as the episode title?

Most I can figure out, but sometimes the episode names are too obscure!

Otherwise, this will certainly convince me that this is working as it should

Thanks for the additional work

Phil G


----------



## bushman4

Sure... here you go.

Bushman


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Tracker doesn't seem to be working for me.

I have trackerupdate running as a cron job and it's definately running and producing logs, but twice this week Tivo has recorded the same programme twice, which was the reason I installed tracker in the first place.

Is there another log somewhere that tells me what it's actually doing? The trackerupdate log doesn't show it deleting anything from the todo list, only a list of the programmes it's tracking.


----------



## kitschcamp

You are going into tivoweb and bringing up the "tracker to do list" and "suggestions to do list"? Trackerupdate only updates the list of what you have recorded, it doesn't delete anything from the To Do lists.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

No I never used the tivoweb frontend for it beyond a cursory glance when it was installed.

It's just not seeing the duplicates and removing them, which would seem to me to be the point.


----------



## TCM2007

No, the point is that it populates a screen in tivoweb with the duplicates which you can then OK the deletion of. The error rate with automatic deletion was unacceptably high.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

OK.. seems like it's not what I wanted - sounds like it's more work than actually deleting the things from the now playing list. If I'm reading this right it's actually just a different version of the 'todo' list in tivoweb?

Has anyone done a plugin that does this? (as per title: stop tivo recording episodes it has already seen).


----------



## PhilG

Originally it did automatically delete items from the ToDo list, but the author quite rightly (I think) decided that as it had a habit of deleting things that had NOT been tracked, it was better as a "manual aid"

SO

I also have trackerupdate running daily from CRON, but I also (on a daily or so) basis go into the Tivoweb Tracker module and do a "Process ToDo List", which brings up the ToDo list, with possible duplicates already marked for deletion so after a cursory check, just click on the Delete Shows button

Of course, you don't actually need to do this anywhere near as often as daily, so long as you do it often enough to catch programs before they find their way to the top of ToDo


----------



## TCM2007

Tony Hoyle said:


> OK.. seems like it's not what I wanted - sounds like it's more work than actually deleting the things from the now playing list. If I'm reading this right it's actually just a different version of the 'todo' list in tivoweb?
> 
> Has anyone done a plugin that does this? (as per title: stop tivo recording episodes it has already seen).


It's two mouse clicks once a week in TivoWeb - seems like less work to me! Also this way the chances of a repeat causing a clash with a new show on another SP is reduced.

The main problem with making it automatic is that if TiVo recorded a show which failed (ie, it wasn't actually that show as the EPG was wrong, the channel change screwed up, turned out to be the flippy-flappy version, etc), then any repeats would not be recorded as it would think you'd already seen it.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

TCM2007 said:


> It's two mouse clicks once a week in TivoWeb - seems like less work to me! Also this way the chances of a repeat causing a clash with a new show on another SP is reduced.


Well if it's listing your todo list and expecting you to manually delete them it's a heck of a lot more than two clicks... OTOH it didn't work anyway for me - its todo list was empty, which probably means I screwed up the install somewhere, or it was incompatible with something, or whatever.. no matter since it's gone now.



TCM2007 said:


> The main problem with making it automatic is that if TiVo recorded a show which failed (ie, it wasn't actually that show as the EPG was wrong, the channel change screwed up, turned out to be the flippy-flappy version, etc), then any repeats would not be recorded as it would think you'd already seen it.


Tivo already does this anyway... unless this plugin is able to override the 30 day rule somehow (which would be neat, but would actually reduce the functionality for 95% of programmes where the 30 day rule works correctly).


----------



## kitschcamp

Tony Hoyle said:


> Well if it's listing your todo list and expecting you to manually delete them it's a heck of a lot more than two clicks... OTOH it didn't work anyway for me - its todo list was empty, which probably means I screwed up the install somewhere, or it was incompatible with something, or whatever.. no matter since it's gone now.


No, it brings up the to do list with all the previously watched programs selected, ready for you to check and make sure you want to delete. It works great, as previously said, a check once or twice a week after the main listings download at the weekend is enough.


----------



## TCM2007

Tony Hoyle said:


> Well if it's listing your todo list and expecting you to manually delete them it's a heck of a lot more than two clicks... OTOH it didn't work anyway for me - its todo list was empty, which probably means I screwed up the install somewhere, or it was incompatible with something, or whatever.. no matter since it's gone now.
> 
> Tivo already does this anyway... unless this plugin is able to override the 30 day rule somehow (which would be neat, but would actually reduce the functionality for 95% of programmes where the 30 day rule works correctly).


It is two clicks; as Kitchcamp says the shows it suggests are duplicates are pre-selected, all you have to do is hit the Delete button at the bottom of the page and then OK the confirmation screen.

Tracker only operates on shows outside of the 30 day rule - which is why it shows nothing to be deleted when first installed; it takes a while for duplicates outside the 30 day rule to appear.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

TCM2007 said:


> It is two clicks; as Kitchcamp says the shows it suggests are duplicates are pre-selected, all you have to do is hit the Delete button at the bottom of the page and then OK the confirmation screen.


Mine had no delete button on the todo. There was an option for deleting entire series in one of the screens but you had to select them individually (and that seemed a bit pointless since you could just delete the season pass and get the same effect). OTOH given that it didn't actually work that may be just a symptom.

I really expected something a lot more like the original summary so misunderstood the purpose of this script - it's not what I want at all.


----------



## TCM2007

Tony Hoyle said:


> Mine had no delete button on the todo.


Yes it does, at the bottom. And at the top too if you run one of the more recent versions.



> There was an option for deleting entire series in one of the screens but you had to select them individually .


What software have you downloaded and installed Tony? It doesn't sound like it's Tracker!



> I really expected something a lot more like the original summary so misunderstood the purpose of this script - it's not what I want at all.


The script identifies programmes that you have previously recorded, and gives you a simple way to delete them from the To Do list with just a couple of mouse clicks. That's all.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

TCM2007 said:


> What software have you downloaded and installed Tony? It doesn't sound like it's Tracker!


The file I have is tracker314.itcl from this thread - is that not the correct one?

All I really need to do is extend the 30 day rule to 60 or 90 days (probably 90) to avoid the way things get endlessly repeated. That shouldn't need a tivoweb script at all really.. it's just modifying what Tivo does already. I'm surprised there isn't a setting in the metadata somewhere...


----------



## TCM2007

Some stuff (like the length the 30 day rule) appears to be hard coded in the app rather than a variable stored in MFS. Tracking down such a thing is a bit tricky...

There is an alternative approach which might work, but I never got around to trying. Any programmer out there want a go?

It's based around this:

In MFS there is a a "directory" /Recording/NoReRecord which appears to contain references the recording objects which the 30 day rule is blocking. The references themselves have names such as:

/Recording/NoReRecord/1264594:NN:13514:03891081

or

/Recording/NoReRecord/1260451:FN:99999:03954898

or 

/Recording/NoReRecord/10286170:NS:99999:03956437

Ones containg "NS" are in Now Playing and those containing FN are in the To Do List. Ones labeleled NN are the deleted recordings. The number immediatly after the initials is the deletion date (in TiVo's internal representation) and the final number is the ID of the Showing object which identifies the programme.

The fact that the deletion date is in the filename suggest to me that it might be used in the 30 day rule logic, ie, if that date is more than 30 days in the past, the reference is deleted from the NoReRecord list. I say "might"! So it COULD be the case that simply adding 30 to the true deletion date might make the rule operate as a 60 day rule. Or having a deletion date in the future might really screw things up, who knows!

I also don't know for sure how to change the pointer/filename; it could be just altering the deletion date will automatically change the pointer when tiVo refreshes the list; or it could be that you can do it by manually manipulating the pointer name text.

It could even be that removing the deletion date altogether or setting the name to 99999 would pernantly block a re-record - however that might cause an excess of entries in /Recording.

Nice little experiment for someone!


----------



## PhilG

Isn't there also a version of Daily Mail that tells you when there are upcoming duplicates in the ToDo list?

I did take a look at it but it was such a big change from my version of DailyMail I ignored it (there seemed to be FAR too many new and changed configuration parameters for me to get wrong)


----------



## PhilG

Well, this has taken a while BUT I now have evidence that unrecorded episodes deleted from ToDo are not (always) being tracked properly

For example, on Mon 26th Feb at 20:00 on SKYONE, I deleted "The Simpsons" "Take My Wife, Sleaze" from my ToDo list as I have seen it already

Today it appeared back in the Tracker ToDo list (Sun 25th Mar 18:00 SKYONE The Simpsons Take My Wife, Sleaze) NOT flagged top be deleted

It is also NOT in the Tracker list of tracked episodes for The Simpsons

How can I start to figure out why it did not get tracked??

Should it have been tracked the day I deleted it OR the day after it should have been shown? If the latter, I have my TrackerUpdate log for that time period and there is no sign of it being tracked NOR being not-tracked.....

Suggestions please??


----------



## ColinYounger

Phil - just to let you know, I have my suspicions about Tracker as well. We go through a lot of 'Two and a half men' which are repeated endlessly on Paramount Comedy. Tracker has yet to spot a dupe. 

In short, I haven't had a chance to do any diagnostics yet, so I'm lurking here.


----------



## ColinYounger

Oh - BTW...

Post your TrackerUpdate log up in case it's needed later.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Phil - just to let you know, I have my suspicions about Tracker as well. We go through a lot of 'Two and a half men' which are repeated endlessly on Paramount Comedy. Tracker has yet to spot a dupe.
> 
> In short, I haven't had a chance to do any diagnostics yet, so I'm lurking here.


Does Two and a Half Men have only generic or episode based data though?

If it only has generic data the only thing that Tracker can do is to block all episodes of the series if you have the functionality to block programs with only generic data enabled.


----------



## bushman4

To answer one question:

If you delete an item from the Now Playing list, it will be "tracked" on the day that TiVo reclaims the disk space... usually the next day. Basically, if it shows up in the "undelete" screen, the space has not been reclaimed yet, so it will not be tracked yet.

To-Do explicit deletes will be tracked the SAME day that they are done, because there is no reclamation process.

So, do you have the Update log for the day that you deleted it from the To-Do list?

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

Bushman,

Can you explain more about the supposed interaction between trackerupdate.tcl and dailymail_jazz.tcl when both are run by Cron with trackerupdate.tcl happening say 15 minutes before dailymail_jazz.tcl

My understanding was that DailyMail was supposed to have a section in the email showing programs that were duplicates of shows you had already recorded and asking if you wanted to cancel them as in processing the To Do list via the Tracker module in TivoWeb. However in practice all trackerupdate.tcl seems to actually do is to add the shows that have been deleted to the Tracker database but there is no section in the Daily Mail that asks if you want to delete programs that are tracked but scheduled to record in ToDo or as Suggestions.

As far as I can tell all trackerupdate.tcl actually does if run daily from cron is to ensure that the tracker database of programs recorded and deleted is kept up to date but it doesn't delete the programs you have already watched or deleted from the To Do list from being recorded again, unless you also manually run the Process To Do or Suggestions option in the Tracker TivoWeb module once a day?

I had thought that running trackerupdate.tcl and then dailymail_jazz.tcl via cron in conjunction the dailymail email contents would deal with removing all Tracker duplicates but in practice there seems to be no section about Tracker shows in the DailyMail email. I have checked all my configuration options for DailyMailJazz and can't see anything turned off that should be turned on.

Can you shed any light on this?


----------



## bushman4

Sure thing.

Tracker Update does nothing but update the tracking DB files in your tracker directory.

Daily Mail v.38, which happens to be the version I am running, has the ability to read these block lists and pre-mark items for deletion in the Daily Mail to-do list based upon your tracker rules. This is just like running the Tracker "Process To-Do list" with the option of "To-Do: Show all items" set to True.

This way, when you get your daily mail each morning, you can review the to-do list for items who have the Delete checkbox checked, and if you want to delete them from the To-Do list, click the "X" in the column heading.

To enable this, you must set the following DailyMail config options:


*(3.4.5) User Sanderton's "Tracker" module to highlight & pre-select "blocked" programs?*
This must be set to true like this:


Code:


set trackerblockreq true


*(4.13) Location of the "Tracker" confif* (sp)* file.*
This must be set to your tracker location like this:


Code:


set trackerdir "/var/hack/tracker"



Assuming that these are set up properly, DailyMail will check each show in the "to-do" list to see if it should be blocked, just like you were processing you To-Do list through TWP.

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

bushman4 said:


> So, do you have the Update log for the day that you deleted it from the To-Do list?


Rats - No

I keep this weeks trackerupdate.log and last weeks, but that's all

I'll make some changes to keep weeks and weeks of logs and wait for it to happen again


----------



## bushman4

Sorry Phil...

The only thing I can think of is that the "status" of the program you delete manually are not what I expect them to be. But once you find out what the status is, it should be a quick fix...

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

I'm now keeping SIX weeks of trackerupdate log - I'll let you know when I see an obvious missing tracked episode again

Watch this space (Oh, and of course, it works too a lot/some of the time!)


----------



## PhilG

Not sure if this is connected

What does THIS mean ->

Found a deleted episode not to be tracked(20): {The Simpsons} - EP0186930105 - {Homer the Vigilante}

This episode SHOULD be tracked, but is NOT in my tracker list.........

Now that I look, there are a LOT of these (20) messages


----------



## ColinYounger

bushman4 said:


> Basically, if it shows up in the "undelete" screen, the space has not been reclaimed yet, so it will not be tracked yet.


Well, that explains it for me; I've got LOADS of stuff in 'Deleted Programmes'.

I know, I know - I don't record enough stuff.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Well, that explains it for me; I've got LOADS of stuff in 'Deleted Programmes'.
> 
> I know, I know - I don't record enough stuff.


Try turning on Suggestions. That should do the trick and fill up your hard drive nicely while sweeping any deleted program space out of the way. Suggestions do have priority over deleted programs and do cause them to be permanently erased.


----------



## PhilG

ColinYounger said:


> Well, that explains it for me; I've got LOADS of stuff in 'Deleted Programmes'.
> 
> I know, I know - I don't record enough stuff.


Me too. but NOT the ones that I listed above as not being tracked (phew)

A thought though

Now we are all having bigger and BIGGER disks, is waiting for things to by really REALLY deleted the right thing to be doing? As I travel a lot, I tend to keep my Tivo less than 50% full most of the time, so it's got a lot of space to fill up whilst I am away...........


----------



## bushman4

If you look at post number 364 it includes a list of all the codes and what they mean.

It says that code 20 is "ProgramSourceConflict" which means that this episode wasn't recorded because something else was scheduled at that time, I think. 

So these "20" codes that you are getting are things that were never recorded, and were removed from the To-Do list because there was a higher priority program scheduled for the same time.

Not something that tracker should even look at, if you ask me. It wasn't watched. It wasn't unwatched. It wasn't recorded. And it wasn't explicitly deleted by YOU from the To-Do list. So tracker ignores it.

Capish?

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

bushman4 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Tracker Update does nothing but update the tracking DB files in your tracker directory.


OK so at least as long as trackerupdate.tcl is run by Cron daily one no longer fails to get some programs one has deleted ever added to the Tracker list at all (as would have happened previously when on holiday or busy at work etc).



> Daily Mail v.38, which happens to be the version I am running, has the ability to read these block lists and pre-mark items for deletion in the Daily Mail to-do list based upon your tracker rules. This is just like running the Tracker "Process To-Do list" with the option of "To-Do: Show all items" set to True.
> 
> This way, when you get your daily mail each morning, you can review the to-do list for items who have the Delete checkbox checked, and if you want to delete them from the To-Do list, click the "X" in the column heading.
> 
> To enable this, you must set the following DailyMail config options:
> 
> 
> *(3.4.5) User Sanderton's "Tracker" module to highlight & pre-select "blocked" programs?*
> This must be set to true like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set trackerblockreq true
> 
> 
> *(4.13) Location of the "Tracker" confif* (sp)* file.*
> This must be set to your tracker location like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set trackerdir "/var/hack/tracker"
> 
> 
> Assuming that these are set up properly, DailyMail will check each show in the "to-do" list to see if it should be blocked, just like you were processing you To-Do list through TWP.


I'm also running v0.38 of DailyMail here and I already had all that set correctly in my dailymail.cfg file but I don't recall seeing the programs clicked for deletion in the To Do list but then I wasn't really looking out for them either.

I see that processing ToDo directly in Tracker in Tivoweb tells me I have a 2 minute Manual SP recording of Sky News on Thursday morning at 5.25am I could delete from being recorded but although this is also shown in ToDo in DailyMail it isn't pre-ticked for deletion. Perhaps the fact it is a manual SP has DailyMail confused? I will have to not process ToDo in the TivoWeb Tracker module at all and keep an eye on DailyMail and see what happens.


----------



## PhilG

Pete77 said:


> However in practice all trackerupdate.tcl seems to actually do is to add the shows that have been deleted to the Tracker database but there is no section in the Daily Mail that asks if you want to delete programs that are tracked but scheduled to record in ToDo or as Suggestions.


Attached is a screenshot of my DailyMail - the "del" column has a tick in it for tracker flagged duplicates


----------



## bushman4

And about the "really-really deleted" question, that would take a bit of work, since right now Tracker Update enumerates the MFS Collection of "Cancelled Recordings" for possible shows to track.

I will look at the "undelete" module to see how to detect an undelete-able program... it might be easy.

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> Now we are all having bigger and BIGGER disks, is waiting for things to by really REALLY deleted the right thing to be doing? As I travel a lot, I tend to keep my Tivo less than 50% full most of the time, so it's got a lot of space to fill up whilst I am away...........


Turning Suggestions on will resolve this problem for you. As Tivo chosen Suggestions always appear at the bottom of the Now Playing list it shouldn't interfere with your normal Tivo use.


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> Attached is a screenshot of my DailyMail - the "del" column has a tick in it for tracker flagged duplicates


I couldn't see any ticks in your screenshot?


----------



## bushman4

Here is an example of what my Daily Mail entries look like when something is marked for deletion.

Are you sure that the dates on those SP programs are the same? Tracker will look at the entire To-Do list, for as far out as you have Program Data. But DailyMail usually only looks at a limited number of days of To-Do items... could you be confusing multiple days?

Anyway, look at the attachment to see what happens when you have already watch a L&O:CI episode and it pops back onto your To-Do list.

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

That's 'cos none of these shows is a duplicate - if they were, there'd be a tick (honest - I've seen them!) - Then the "del" is actually a button you can click on to activate a multi delete back on Tivoweb

If you pm me your eMail address, I'll forward one of the mails to you - that might make it clearer


----------



## PhilG

bushman4 said:


> It says that code 20 is "ProgramSourceConflict" which means that this episode wasn't recorded because something else was scheduled at that time, I think. Capish?
> Bushman


Gotcha

I'll wait for an explicit delete (by me) to appear in the trackerupdate log and let you know.

I deleted a couple this morning, so they should appear in the log after tonights trackerupdate - right>?


----------



## PhilG

bushman4 said:


> Here is an example of what my Daily Mail entries look like when something is marked for deletion.
> Bushman


Was this for me?

If so, I know what SHOULD be happening, but it isn't

I also use the Tracker.Process ToDo to keep those duplicates out of the ToDo list - that's where they keep reappearing. I only have 72 hours of dailymail normally, which is why I hardly ever see ticks


----------



## Pete77

bushman4 said:


> Anyway, look at the attachment to see what happens when you have already watch a L&O:CI episode and it pops back onto your To-Do list.
> 
> Bushman


I notice there are recording dots shown in your screen shot. What do those relate to as my DailyMail doesn't have those. I could only get a red dot option of some kind in my DailyMail if I enabled the Block List module in dailymail.cfg. But I think that's a different US version of the Tracker concept is it not and not relevant to the functionality of our Tracker module?


----------



## ColinYounger

Turning on suggestions is no good for me. First, I still watch live TV.  Second, when I do, My TiVo Thinks I'm Gay (scroll down the article to find the details)


----------



## bushman4

By "dots" do you mean the icons to the right of the first line of each recording?

If so, here's what they all mean:

Blue Dash - Recordings will be deleted to make room for this item
Blue Left Arrow - Start padding will be added to this item
Yellow Check Mark - Season Pass Exists for this item
Yellow X - This program exists on blick lists, and the checkbox has been pre-selected
Red Dot - Add to Global Block List (TWP Block list, not Tracker Block List)

But maybe I'm misunderstanding...

And no, it wasn't for you Phil. I was tring to show an example of what it looks like when an item IS selected for deletion.

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Turning on suggestions is no good for me. First, I still watch live TV.  Second, when I do, My TiVo Thinks I'm Gay (scroll down the article to find the details)


But if you read that article properly then you realise that Tivo Suggestions don't think at all but merely categorise by most thumbed program type.

If you have a large hard drive you might as well turn on Suggestions as when the Tivo needs to make a recording you actually do want then it will always wipe out the oldest Suggestion of a suitable size in order to do so. And if you edit thumbs using the User Interface/Preferences/Explicity Thumbed module added by Ljay (but carefully cutting down on any excessive +3 or -3 thumbs where you hate that particular program but not the whole genre it is part of) then you can get Tivo to come up with some pretty reasonable Suggestions, even if you only actually watch 1 in 8 or 1 in 10 of the Suggestions it records.

The only reason for not turning on Suggestion is if you watch a lot of live tv as you have indicated but you can still work round that by also having a Freeview box (or a second Freeview box if your main source is also Freeview) and plugging it into the Tivo's VCR socket. Then using the the Tivo VCR button and the second Freeview box's remote control you can still watch what you want on Live Tv while Tivo is recording a Suggestion. But if you like Live Tv so much then why do you need a Tivo?  

Also Tivo does always give you the option not to record a Suggestion when it is about to change channel to do so and if you change channel from one a Suggestion is currently recording on the recording is automatically cancelled and deleted from the Tivo without any further action being needed by you.


----------



## ColinYounger

I found the article funny because it's exactly what happened when I first got my TiVo. It varied between recording programs about Hitler (from The Hitler Channel) and children's programmes. So while it didn't think I was Gay per se, it did think I was a childish meglomaniac. 

Also, looking around TiVo communities, the phrase "My TiVo thinks I'm Gay" has been adopted to describe this phenomenon. I could use the abbreviation MTTIG, but that would only annoy you. 

I watch live TV and the TiVo is to satisfy my inner geek. As well as record stuff. I just haven't got into the 'record everything' habit yet.

Finally, I know you can cancel the suggested recording. But when I had suggestions switched on, it took but five days for the cancelling of recordings we don't want (about Hitler) to get annoying beyond belief.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> It varied between recording programs about Hitler (from The Hitler Channel) and children's programmes.


I assume you mean The History Channel  

I find Suggestions works fairly reasonably except for games shows where I hate some game shows (eg Family Fortunes, Deal or No Deal or The Weakest Link) but like others such as Who Wants To Be A Millionaire or Countdown. In which case its best not to give any games show more than two Thumbs Up or Two Thumbs Down however much you hate or love them.

Having said that I have most motoring and motor sport programs with two or three thumbs up and all football with three thumbs down. The net result is that I get lots of motoring suggestions recorded but I never get suggestions for any other type of sport. So the Tivo seems to realise there is a clash and avoids taking a gamble on other sports that my opinions are less clear on. Also it has never recorded a football program Suggestion (not even a newly launched football series I haven't yet thumbed) which seems to prove that it doesn't actually do that bad a job.

Of course once you have let your Tivo fill right up with worthy stuff you constantly hope to have time to watch but never quite do then you don't get Suggestions any more anyway, even with them still turned on...................


----------



## PhilG

OK - An update on my problem

The two Simpsons episodes I deleted from the ToDo list yesterday do not appear ANYWHERE in the trackerupdate log (not tracked and not NOT tracked either) - neither are they already in the tracker list

It looks like it has no idea I deleted them at all

I deleted three more this morning - I'll take another look at the trackerupdate log tomorrow, but I am not hopeful


----------



## PhilG

Also, I notice that the tracker list display has a column headed "Date recorded" - what does it put in here for items that were deleted BEFORE they were recorded????


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> Also, I notice that the tracker list display has a column headed "Date recorded" - what does it put in here for items that were deleted BEFORE they were recorded????


The date it would have been recorded on I imagine?


----------



## PhilG

Possibly, but I am still suspicious it's only tracking things that HAVE been recorded......


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> Possibly, but I am still suspicious it's only tracking things that HAVE been recorded......


I think you may be right, although that doesn't bother me too much as its only the same old repeat I have watched once being recorded time and again that really bothers me.


----------



## PhilG

Unfortunately I have loads of stuff that I am trying to teach Tivo that I have already watched


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> Unfortunately I have loads of stuff that I am trying to teach Tivo that I have already watched


Perhaps the answer is to let it record and delete it then so that then you have trapped it for good?


----------



## PhilG

Pete77 said:


> Perhaps the answer is to let it record and delete it then so that then you have trapped it for good?


I would, but there's a LOT and to allow these recordings will probably mean I will have to sacrifice something else I wanted in stead

I did ask the specific question (a few pages back) about tracking unwatched programs and the answer seemed to be what I wanted to hear

cue Bushman4........


----------



## PhilG

OK - Another day and still the entries I explicitly delete from the "ToDo" list via Tracker are NOT being tracked

Maybe the simplest approach would be to have an option in the "Process ToDo" part of Tracker that allows you to delete shows AND IMMEDIATELY ADDS THESE SHOWS TO THE TRACKING LIST??


----------



## TCM2007

PhilG said:


> OK - Another day and still the entries I explicitly delete from the "ToDo" list via Tracker are NOT being tracked


Tracker does not add items into its database until after the scheduled showing date.


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> Tracker does not add items into its database until after the scheduled showing date.


For items I've deleted from the ToDo list, I am fairly certain it doesn't do THAT either


----------



## TCM2007

Deleted how? Though Tivoweb? 

Tracker adds to the tracker list recordings which meet four criteria:

1) Recording object modified since the last time trackerupdate ran
2) Recording object listed in /Recordings/Cancelled
3) Scheduled air date is in the past
4) The Recording's CancelReason set to one of four reasons

For something you have explicitly deleted through TW, 4 will definitely be true as the CancellReason is hard-set to 24 (Explicitly cancelled from TDL).

So you should look to the other criteria.

Ideally, try to find the Recording object which refers to the cancelled recording using MFS browser in TW, and post its content here. In /Recordings/Cancelled the objects are listed in showing date order.


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> Deleted how? Though Tivoweb?


Yes



TCM2007 said:


> Tracker adds to the tracker list recordings which meet four criteria:
> 
> 4) The Recording's CancelReason set to one of four reasons
> 
> For something you have explicitly deleted through TW, 4 will definitely be true as the CancellReason is hard-set to 24 (Explicitly cancelled from TDL).


OK - makes sense



TCM2007 said:


> Ideally, try to find the Recording object which refers to the cancelled recording using MFS browser in TW, and post its content here. In /Recordings/Cancelled the objects are listed in showing date order.


Sorry - you lost me there.

Given a program name and episode title OR channel number and date/time of showing, how do I find the right entry in MFS??


----------



## TCM2007

PhilG said:


> Y
> Sorry - you lost me there.
> 
> Given a program name and episode title OR channel number and date/time of showing, how do I find the right entry in MFS??


Search for the show which you cancelled and get the details page up, then change the word "showing" in URL to "object" being careful not to touch anything else. Copy and paste the result here.

Should look something like this:



Code:


showing 4044975/11 {
  Date           = 13584
  Duration       = 3600
  Program        = 4042270/-1
  Reason         = 2
  Station        = 257423/-1
  Time           = 57600
  IndexUsedBy    = 4044975/10
}

The IndexUsedBy is the critical one, as that will tell us where that recording exists in MFS.

In the above case I get:



Code:


Recording 4044975/10 {
  Version        = 4
  BitRate        = 0
  ProgramSource  = 3801740/-1
  Score          = 5999
  SelectionType  = 9
  Showing        = 4044975/11
  State          = 6
  ExpirationDate = 13585
  ExpirationTime = 61200
  DeletionDate   = 13586
  DeletionTime   = 57600
  IndexUsed      = 4044975/11
  IndexPath      = /Recording/Active/4:13584:57600:4044975 /Recording/NoReRecord/1291845:NS:99999:04044975
}

Telling me that the recording is Active, in state 4 (to be recorded) and other instances are currently being blocked by the 28 day rule (NoReRecord).


----------



## PhilG

Nothing is ever simple is it 

When I change "showing" to "object" for something I cancelled this morning, I get

Showing 3957824/32 {
Program = 3956447/-1
Duration = 1800
Station = 702/-1
Date = 13599
Time = 70200
}


No sign of an IndexUsedBy....

If I try one I cancelled a fair while ago, I get

Showing 3919740/90 {
Program = 3855654/-1
Duration = 1800
Station = 702/-1
Date = 13584
Time = 68400
}


STILL no IndexUsedBy......

What do I look for next


----------



## TCM2007

Well, that's why it isn't working - all record of the programme have once been in the TDL has been purged by TiVo, so Tracker simply doesn't know it was ever there to track.

I have no idea why that would happen; I've not seen that behaviour at all on mine.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> I have no idea why that would happen; I've not seen that behaviour at all on mine.


Is the Tivo with the tracking problem a dual source Sky and Freeview machine by any chance?


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Is the Tivo with the tracking problem a dual source Sky and Freeview machine by any chance?


Can't think of any way that could make difference?


----------



## PhilG

Nope - just Sky and analogue


----------



## PhilG

OK

Let's do this in easy stages.......

1. I pick a program in the ToDo list that I want to delete. The "object" data for it looks like THIS:

Showing 3968111/11 {
Date = 13601
Duration = 1800
Program = 3962399/-1
Reason = 2
Station = 702/-1
Time = 70200
IndexUsedBy = 3968111/10
}


AHA - There's an IndexUsedBy

2. Now I delete the item from the ToDo list, using TW UI/Delete

Now Object data looks like THIS

Showing 3968111/11 {
Date = 13601
Duration = 1800
Program = 3962399/-1
Reason = 2
Station = 702/-1
Time = 70200
IndexUsedBy = 3968111/10
}

Still OK - Hmm

3. I put the program BACK in the ToDo list

Object data still says

Showing 3968111/11 {
Date = 13601
Duration = 1800
Program = 3962399/-1
Reason = 2
Station = 702/-1
Time = 70200
IndexUsedBy = 3968111/10
}


4. I delete the show from ToDo using the Tracker Delete process

Object data says

Showing 3968111/11 {
Date = 13601
Duration = 1800
Program = 3962399/-1
Reason = 2
Station = 702/-1
Time = 70200
IndexUsedBy = 3968111/10
}

(I expected the IndexUsedBy to have disappeared.....)


5. Anyway, now I have found one. MFS says

Recording 3968111/10 {
Version = 4
ProgramSource = 3870682/-1
Score = 5968
Showing = 3968111/11
BitRate = 0
ExpirationDate = 13603
ExpirationTime = 70200
RecordQuality = 100
SelectionType = 3
CancelReason = 24
CancelDate = 13582
CancelTime = 72086
ErrorString = {Cancelled by user}
State = 2
IndexUsed = 3968111/11
IndexPath = /Recording/Cancelled/13601:70200:702:3968111 /Recording/History/13601:70200:3968111 /Recording/NoReRecord/69475:NN:13582:03968111
}


I assume the CancelReason 24 will cause it to be tracked?

Will that happen immediately OR after the date it would have been broadcast??

Not at all sure why some of these programs I mentioned yesterday don't have any pointers to the MFS data


----------



## TCM2007

It's in Recording/Cancelled, it has a CancelReason of 24 and it's been recently modified. Once the broadcast date (13601) has passed it should therefore be tracked.

Oh hang on. 

It won't have been recently modified by the time 13601 comes around, if you run trackerupdate between now and then.

A bug!


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> It's in Recording/Cancelled, it has a CancelReason of 24 and it's been recently modified. Once the broadcast date (13601) has passed it should therefore be tracked.


OK - I'll have to wait then 

I am still slightly sure that there is something not quite right about this, but I have no run out of time to dig deeper (I'll be away from my Tivo for a few weeks, so won't have time for detailed diagnostics)

I'll get back to this when I can


----------



## TCM2007

I edited my last post while you were posting; you do indeed seem to have found a bug.


----------



## PhilG

Ahhh - Indeed. I run trackerupdate daily (from cron)

I also manually delete upcoming "duplicates" (the ones I know are duplicates, even though Tracker hasn't learnt that yet) early as the sooner I get them out of the ToDo list, the sooner I will see things pop up in their place (if you see what I mean)

I assume trackerupdate only looks at "recently modified" items to keep the processing down? Perhaps we could have a parameter for what counts as "recent"??

PS This is the version of trackerupdate I am using - it says it's v3.1.1 from the middle of 2006 (thanks to bushman mainly, but I think it originated as your work)


----------



## TCM2007

Yes, it's just to keep the overhead down and the original Tracker assumed that it would learn from your treatment of recordings rather than than manual TDL edits, as the whole point of it was so you didn't have to manually edit the TDL!

You could easily chnage it by chnaging the line:

ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

to

ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" [expr $since + 28] 10 {

(untested, may not work!)


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> Yes, it's just to keep the overhead down and the original Tracker assumed that it would learn from your treatment of recordings rather than than manual TDL edits, as the whole point of it was so you didn't have to manually edit the TDL!
> 
> You could easily chnage it by chnaging the line:
> 
> ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {
> 
> to
> 
> ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" [expr $since + 28] 10 {
> 
> (untested, may not work!)


So the "28" is the number of days to be added to the range of dates trackerupdate is looking backwards for??

I'll try it BUT can I assume that if this crashes the script it'll cause a Tivo reboot as it has the Tivo db open??


----------



## TCM2007

Now you mention it maybe it should be minus 28 not plus 28!

No, TW modules don't crash the TiVo if they just crash. thay can do other things which take the TiVo out, but them falling over won't do it on its own.


----------



## PhilG

Hang on

I think it's more complicated than that - further down the script, is a line that says

# skip if unmodified

if { [mfs moddate $id] < $since } {

So even if the MFS entry does get picked up due to the 28 day extension, then this will skip it anyway - right?

I think an option to change the way "$since" is calculated originally and add a number of days to it might be better/safer


----------



## TCM2007

That line is I believe in the ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans subroutine and is a local variable within that subroutine - a different $since!


----------



## PhilG

OK - I defer to an expert opinion

For others who may not have followed this, can I paraphrase what the problem is as:

If you MANUALLY delete an entry from the ToDo list and run trackerupdate BEFORE the original showing date of the program you deleted, then the program you deleted will NEVER be tracked as things stand??


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> That line is I believe in the ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans subroutine and is a local variable within that subroutine - a different $since!


Is it?

The start of that routine says

proc ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans { idVar nameVar typeVar dirName since count body }

so $since is being passed in as a parameter....?

Ahh - Now I see, the line that calls that routine

ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10

is the one you suggested adding 28 to??

By George, I think I am getting the hang of this!!

I'll try your suggested change (and you didn't answer my question about rebooting  )


----------



## TCM2007

And make it minus 28!

It's very unlikely to reboot your Tivo.


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> Now you mention it maybe it should be minus 28 not plus 28!
> 
> No, TW modules don't crash the TiVo if they just crash. thay can do other things which take the TiVo out, but them falling over won't do it on its own.


But I am not running trackerupdate from TW, but from cron. Does this make a difference

I know that CRTl-Cing your loadlogos script, for example, reboots my Tivo (oops)


----------



## TCM2007

Oh, yes, it might.

Only one way to find out!


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> Oh, yes, it might.
> 
> Only one way to find out!


All is well - the revised trackerupdate is now (I hope) looking back 28 days behind each prior run to see what it can find. Now I just have to "wait and see"!


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> All is well - the revised trackerupdate is now (I hope) looking back 28 days behind each prior run to see what it can find. Now I just have to "wait and see"!


Is this your own newly revised version of trackerupdate.tcl or is it just the one that was posted a whille ago in this thread but that you perhaps hadn't updated to?


----------



## PhilG

Is the latest one I'd updated to WITH THE ADDITION of a subtle "- 28" as suggested a few posts back by sanderton/tcm2007.....:

You could easily chnage it by chnaging the line:

ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" $since 10 {

to

ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/Cancelled" [expr $since - 28] 10 {


----------



## Pete77

Is this line to revise in trackerupdate.tcl or in tracker.itcl?


----------



## PhilG

I only changed it in trackerupdate.tcl BUT I imagine there is a similar line in tracker.itcl in the "Create/Update Tracking List" section

The problem is that as designed, trackerupdate ONLY looks for programs that have been deleted AND have a broadcast date between the time you run the update and THE TIME YOU RAN THE PREVIOUS UPDATE - this is why me deleting things well in advance of their showing was not being picked up


----------



## bushman4

Figures... I finally decide to buckle down and figure this out, spend 2 hours looking at WTF is going on because I haven't looked at this in a while, and come up with a tentative solution.

Only to come here to bounce it off you guys, and find out I haven't been notified of new posts to this thread in Weeks! And you guys already solved the problem!

My solution was actually going to be to change the "ForEachChangedMFSFileTrans" to "ForEachMFSFile" and then have a check to only track items that have either been changed since "$since" or have their showing date between "$since" and now. It would slow down the processing a bit, but not much, and it would track everything.

Although the -28 solution will work well too, since TiVo won't schedule programs more than 28 days out...

Sorry I've been incommunicado. I didn't get any notification of new posts...

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

bushman4 said:


> Although the -28 solution will work well too, since TiVo won't schedule programs more than 28 days out...
> 
> Sorry I've been incommunicado. I didn't get any notification of new posts...
> 
> Bushman


Are you planning to release your suggested revisions as a Beta and to then go to a full official release if everyone testing thinks it is doing what they expect it to do?

Sorry to hear about you being desubscribed from the thread. That does seem to happen in various web forums I participate in from time time without there ever being any obvious cause of the problem.


----------



## bushman4

I do plan on releasing them. I just have to finish... damn real job keeps interrupting the important stuff!

Bushman


----------



## bushman4

OK, here is version 3.1.5 of the Tracker module and the TrackUpdate script.

Notable changes:

Fixed the "Explict Delete from To-Do" bug. Now, tracker and trackerupdate are looking for explicit to-do deletions no matter if the showing date/time has passed or not.
Added an option to help decide what to do with Explicit To-Do deletions. It is called "To-Do delete = Watched." If this option is set to False, explicit to-do deletions will be marked as "Unwatched." If this option is True, they will be marked as "Watched (To-Do delete)."

Please let me know if you run into any bugs.

Thanks,

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

After installing the new trackerupdate and tracker files and restarting Tivoweb and then modifying Setup Options in Tracker for the new Deleted To-Do=Watched function to make it True I got the following message when I tried to save the settings:-



> *Last Update is not a valid clock format string and will not be updated.
> 
> Everything else will be updated...
> 
> Settings saved
> 
> Back to Tracker Main Page*


The actual change of setting from False to True for the "Deleted To-Do=Watched" function had been saved as True but I don't recall getting the invalid clock format string message before with the previous version or anywhere else in TWP. Is this caused by modifications you have made that are intended to better handle the new US Daylight Saving Time changeover dates or quite what exactly? As you know rather predictably you US folks sadly didn't take advantage of changing the changeover dates on DST to try and harmonise matters with your European colleagues.


----------



## bushman4

You would only get that message if the date/time format of the Last Update field was off, and the "clock scan" function couldn't determine the format.

What does the Last Update field show?

Are you in the UK or the US?

Thanks,

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

bushman4 said:


> You would only get that message if the date/time format of the Last Update field was off, and the "clock scan" function couldn't determine the format.
> 
> What does the Last Update field show?
> 
> Are you in the UK or the US?


*Last Tracker Update * shows *23rd Mar 2007 06:00:12 AM*

The last Tracker Update was done with the previous module version by Crontab and trackerupdate this morning. Perhaps I need to run a Tracker Update manually with the new Tracker module to make the time related messages go away.

I would have thought you would have realised I was in the UK from my comments about being surprised you US chaps hadn't changed your DST introduction dates to coincide with us European chaps across the pond.


----------



## Pete77

Nope I tried running a manual tracker update but I still get the time related error messages when I try to save the Setup Options.


----------



## bushman4

I found the problem.

In order for the date/time to be recognized by TivoWeb, it needs to be in a standard format, which means that it needs to strip out the "nd" from 22nd and the "rd" from 23rd.

I neglected the later. My error... but this is a bug since August that you would only see if you tried to change settings on a day that had "rd" after the number...

On line 410 there is an "if" loop that looks like this:


Code:


if {$::uktivo} {
  regsub th $updatedate {} updatedate
}

Add a line to it so that it looks like this:


Code:


if {$::uktivo} {
  regsub th $updatedate {} updatedate
  regsub rd $updatedate {} updatedate
}

Assuming that works, I'll make the change and upload a new version...

As to remembering who lives where, I have a tough time with my kids birthdays... I can't keep y'all straight!

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

bushman4 said:


> On line 410 there is an "if" loop that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$::uktivo} {
> regsub th $updatedate {} updatedate
> }
> 
> Add a line to it so that it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$::uktivo} {
> regsub th $updatedate {} updatedate
> regsub rd $updatedate {} updatedate
> }
> 
> Assuming that works, I'll make the change and upload a new version...


What about st (1st, 21st, 31st) and nd (2nd, 22nd) ending dates or do they already work OK like th already does when changing the Setup Options? Or do we need to add two more lines of code to cover those?


----------



## bushman4

I'm not sure... I haven't tried any of those, and I don't have a UK tivo, so I can't really test.

Try this for me: make a note of what your update time is now, and then change it temporarily to an "st" date or an "nd" date...

If we do need an ST one though, it would have to be written carefully so as not to f' up August.

Test for me if you don't mind and report back, and I'll craft some lines of code to handle all of the situation.

Thanks,

Bushman


----------



## Pete77

bushman4 said:


> Try this for me: make a note of what your update time is now, and then change it temporarily to an "st" date or an "nd" date...
> 
> If we do need an ST one though, it would have to be written carefully so as not to f' up August.
> 
> Test for me if you don't mind and report back, and I'll craft some lines of code to handle all of the situation.


You mean by by manually changing my Tivo system time and date using TivoWebPlus some how?


----------



## bushman4

Nope, I mean just try to set the "Last Update" value to some test days that have "st" or "nd" in them. Temporarily of course, or your tracker update will be a little f'ed up.

I often change the "Last Update" date manually to go back in time and test a run of TrackerUpdate, and I got sick of having to convert the value in the file (stored in "seconds since the beginning of time") so I made it a modifiable option on the option screen.

capish?

Bushman


----------



## bushman4

OK, I tested myself and the following version should fix the date problem for you UK'ers.

And it turned out AuguST was not an issue, since it is abbreviated Aug on the setup screen.

TH, RD, ST, and ND are all handled correctly now.

Version 3.1.6 now...

HTH,

Bushman


----------



## PhilG

I'm away from home right now, so can't test this BUT I am assuming that this is a new tracker module ONLY?? I use the trackerupdate script from cron to automatically update the tracking data on a daily basis. 

I guess I need a new one of those as well??


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> I'm away from home right now, so can't test this BUT I am assuming that this is a new tracker module ONLY?? I use the trackerupdate script from cron to automatically update the tracking data on a daily basis.
> 
> I guess I need a new one of those as well??


The latest version of trackerupdate.tcl is in Post 344 along with the new tracker.itcl that went with it. Bushman then had to further modify tracker.itcl due to the glitch discovered with non th day of the month endings.

Bushman sorry I didn't do the tesing for you you as for some reason I didn't seem to get an email advising me of the thread updating with your post explaining more precisely what you wanted me to do. But many thanks indeed for testing this out yourself for the benefit of us UK Tivo types.  :up:


----------



## bushman4

No problem.

BTW, the latest version is always at the web site that is linked in my sig... and I still mean to create a new thread with a main "files" post at the top, and without the word Beta in the subject. I bet some people pass over this thread's new posts because they haven't been following since the beginning, and can't be bothered to read all 467 posts.

peace,

Bushman


----------



## SteveT

I love the improved TWP 2.0, but I also love Tracker, so I modified the latest Tracker to handle TWP 2.0 (without breaking it for earlier releases). Basically, I just check for the description_hover global variable both ways and use whichever I find. (2 places) Other than that, no changes were required.

I'd appreciate it if some others would give it a try and advise any problems.

Bushman, you might want to incorporate this change into your version.


----------



## Soapm

SteveT said:


> I love the improved TWP 2.0, but I also love Tracker, so I modified the latest Tracker to handle TWP 2.0 (without breaking it for earlier releases). Basically, I just check for the description_hover global variable both ways and use whichever I find. (2 places) Other than that, no changes were required.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if some others would give it a try and advise any problems.
> 
> Bushman, you might want to incorporate this change into your version.


I get this error when I click "Other Functions Create/Update Tracking List
& Process To Do List"



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_tracker_updtodo '' ''
[B]couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/block_WT": no such file or directory[/B]    while executing
"open $trackerdir/block_WT r"
    (procedure "action_tracker_todo" line 31)
    invoked from within
"action_tracker_todo $chan $path $env"
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker_updtodo" line 12)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

It appears to be correct, here is a list of that directory;

FamRoom-bash# cd /var/hack/tracker
FamRoom-bash# ls

MV
SH117858
SH666611
series
MV.old
SH151366
SH757267
tracker.cfg
SH002710
SH235435
SP
tracker.cfg.bak
SH002745
SH484589
SP.old
SH039039
SH520350
block_UU
SH080293
SH520350.old
block_WU

What or who is supposed to create the missing file "block_WT"?


----------



## SteveT

Soapm said:


> I get this error when I click "Other Functions Create/Update Tracking List
> & Process To Do List"
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_tracker_updtodo '' ''
> [B]couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/block_WT": no such file or directory[/B].......
> 
> .....What or who is supposed to create the missing file "block_WT"?


It looks like that file is normally created during the "update" routine if shows are found that have been watched, then deleted by the TiVo. You apparently didn't have any shows meeting that criteria, but later, the "process ToDo list" routine assumes the file exists.

Two possible "solutions" you can try in the meantime:
1) Run the Rebuild Block Lists option. This will create the file, but it looks like it might give an error trying to rename the file to block_WT.old before it gets to that.
2) Create an empty file using command "touch block_WT" from that folder.

I'll take a look at changing the code to handle this situation better this weekend.


----------



## Soapm

SteveT said:


> 2) Create an empty file using command "touch block_WT" from that folder.
> 
> I'll take a look at changing the code to handle this situation better this weekend.


I did this one and will wait. You are correct, I just reimaged my drive so haven deleted any shows yet.

Are their more detailed instruction regarding exactly what each settings does? I don't mind it recording an episode again but I wanted to increase that time from 28 days to say 3 months.

Also, in a situaion like mine I would currently like to reduce that time to 0 days.

My situation, I was saving MASH episodes on my drive so I could watch them whenever I want. I was recording in High Quality which takes up tons of space so I deleted all of episodes and am redoing them in basic quality. The problem is most of the shows were in the now playing list less than 28 days ago so are not recording. It would sure be nice to be able to adjust that time 1. collectively but also 2. per season pass or whish list entry.


----------



## SteveT

Soapm said:


> I did this one and will wait.


No need to wait. Once you've created the empty file, you shouldn't get the error. (You may have to repeat for other files if you're starting from scratch).


Soapm said:


> Are their more detailed instruction regarding exactly what each settings does?


this thread has some good info on Tracker settings a ways back.


Soapm said:


> I don't mind it recording an episode again but I wanted to increase that time from 28 days to say 3 months.


Tracker is a permanent to-do blocker. Once a show is added to Tracker's database, it stays there forever unless you remove it.


Soapm said:


> Also, in a situaion like mine I would currently like to reduce that time to 0 days.


To remove items from the TiVo's NoReRecord list, you can use my "Manage NoReRecord List" TWP module. Search ddb for "NoReRecord".


Soapm said:


> My situation, I was saving MASH episodes on my drive so I could watch them whenever I want. I was recording in High Quality which takes up tons of space so I deleted all of episodes and am redoing them in basic quality. The problem is most of the shows were in the now playing list less than 28 days ago so are not recording. It would sure be nice to be able to adjust that time 1. collectively but also 2. per season pass or whish list entry.


One issue is that shows don't even make it to the NoReRecord list until they've been physically deleted from the disk. If a show can still be "UnDeleted", my NoReRecord module won't show it, and Tracker won't add it to its database.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Soapm

SteveT said:


> One issue is that shows don't even make it to the NoReRecord list until they've been physically deleted from the disk. If a show can still be "UnDeleted", my NoReRecord module won't show it, and Tracker won't add it to its database.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Maybe this is the problem, I have a 500 gig drive so everything I deleted is still in the deleted folder.


----------



## SteveT

After using Tracker successfully for quite a while, I decided to write a different module to attack the same problem by manipulating the NoReRecord list directly on the TiVo. 
Manage NoReRecord List
Please give it a try and advise results or questions over in that thread.


----------



## Markman07

I have used the Tracker module in the past and it has worked wonders. I recently installed in on my HR10-250 and when I try to PROCESS the LIST I always get the following error. From what I can see I am running tracker 3.1.6. Any ideas? Thanks!

--cut here--
action_tracker_todo '' ''
can't read "::description_hover": no such variable
while executing
"if { $::description_hover && $description != "" } {
set description [htmlEncode $description]
regsub -all {\"} $description {\"} description
set ..."
invoked from within
"if {($todotype == 0 || $todotype == 7) ^ ($suggestion == 1)} {
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set showingfsid [dbobj $rec gettarget Showing]
set..."
("uplevel" body line 27)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
if {$::version3} {
set recbeh [dbobj..."
(procedure "MOD::action_tracker_todo" line 125)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--


----------



## ColinYounger

That looks like you're running Tivoweb 2.x there. Check post #468 in this thread...


----------



## Markman07

Thank You! That did the trick.


----------



## mrtickle

bushman4 said:


> No problem.
> 
> BTW, the latest version is always at the web site that is linked in my sig... and I still mean to create a new thread with a main "files" post at the top, and without the word Beta in the subject. I bet some people pass over this thread's new posts because they haven't been following since the beginning, and can't be bothered to read all 467 posts.


 Well I've been away for a bit and just caught up on the whole thread, but I can understand people not reading it all.

Firstly thanks so much for all your work, and especially thanks for starting with my merge of Stephen Baines and LJ's versions! :up: It makes it easier for me personally to update my setup to the latest!

Your website currently say it's at v3.1.7 near the bottom of the page, but the file it links to is actually v3.1.6 which matches identically the one in this thread. Was that intentional?

I've been getting corruptions of the block_WU file but haven't seen anyone else mention this so it could be disc corruption on my tivo, but what happens is that it ends up looking like this:

SH2253940000
SH8870340000
EP5302085459
7560000
SH9605330000
SH8895220000
SH9634070000

Often huge chunks of the file are missing, so I've taken to copying the block_WU file and its backups to my PC, merging/sorting/de-duping them and then putting the file back. There are often many duplicates too. This does happen to me quite a lot so I'd love to know if it's just me!

I'll now upgrade to the 3.1.6 and see how that goes.


----------



## Pete77

Have been using 3.16 on a UK Tivo here for several months without getting any apparent issues of the kind mentioned by mrtickle.


----------



## TCM2007

Is anyone still using this on a S1? If so, is it still working with the TMSID format change?


----------



## PhilG

TCM2007 said:


> Is anyone still using this on a S1? If so, is it still working with the TMSID format change?


If S1 = UK Tivo, then it certainly still seems to be working for me

Phil G


----------



## kitschcamp

I've not noticed any problems yet.


----------



## TCM2007

Coulld you have a peer in the /tracker directory and see if you can see anything which might have changed with the TMSIDs - an exta digit maybe.


----------



## Foxy

I'm finding Tracker VERY useful, but I wonder if there is any way to get round a problem I have, about 0.001% of the time?

In order to build up a history, I am deliberately marking programs to be recorded that I know I have already seen. I then delete them and this creates an entry for Tracker.

When I run Tracker it will tell me that it has found an deleted episode for an existing series, listing the Episode & Series NUMBERS. E.g. today it told me it had found EP8736645047 "Ninety Naps a Day" an episode of Cutting Edge series SH873664.

However, when I went to mark it as "Watched (Manually Set)" I don't have a Cutting Edge series but a *SERIES* called "Sleeping with My Sister". The same is true for "`Foxy Knoxy' on Trial: *Tonight*" and "The Real Knights of the Round Table: A *Time Team Special*", but at least they have the name in the title!

I can see 2 solutions, but I think that one is much easier to code! (I'm afraid that both are beyond my meagre skills  )

The neat solution would be an editing suite to allow us to customise the names of the series (and possibly the episode titles)! (I tried changing the text in the "/var/hack/tracker/series" file, but I was able to restore a backup 

The easier solution would be to add an extra column to the tracker_view page listing the Series ID. I can see that this data exists in the hyperlink in the Series Name column, e.g. "... trackseries?seriestmsid=SH873664&title=Sleeping with My Sister...", so I'm hoping this wouldn't be too hard to code. This would allow me to search for the code if the series name was incorrect.

I'm guessing that these (peculiar) names are taken from the first episode that is stored.

Once again many thanks to the coders for the hard work involved in this, and all the other, hacks!


----------



## TCM2007

Cutting edge is one of those like the Money Programme which seems to change it's title with each episode.

As I don't have a Tivo any more I can't support the code, sorry!


----------



## Foxy

TCM2007 said:


> Cutting edge is one of those like the Money Programme which seems to change it's title with each episode.


Yes, it is definitely down to the data, NOT Tracker.


TCM2007 said:


> As I don't have a Tivo any more I can't support the code, sorry!


That's a pity! Maybe someone else could pick up the code?


----------



## Foxy

I don't know if this is a directly Tracker related glitch or not:

My TiVo suffered a reboot yesterday.

After it had rebooted and sorted itself out, I tried to use the Tracker module within TiVoWeb and got the following error:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_tracker '/' ''
> invalid command name "0ç"
> while executing
> "0ç	Û8ü¾68gzñµP#þ-*"a}u¥Ü+¢ Y¨Xý©


Oh damn, I thought I'll have to copy the Tracker module over again. I hope that I haven't lost the Tracker database that I keep meaning to backup, but haven't since Nov 16!

I left it last night, intending to investigate and fix it today.

BUT, today the Tracker module is working!

Can anyone suggest how it might have fixed itself? Should I be worried that it will corrupt itself again soon? Should I be worried about the disk or other hardware? Anything I can check or do, other than backing up my hacks?


----------



## cashew1970

Hi all....

Not sure if any of you have had this issue with the tracker module or not.

SHMBO insists that she always has a good stock of "Friends" episodes to put on.

We have wishlists and season passes set up for these, and they are set to delete after X days

Most of the other items that we record, we have set to not delete until we say.

This leaves the Friends, recording, and falling off the end when we run out of space.


I have the tracker module running, and dailymail. We have go to the stage where every friends episode that is appearing in the mail have the checkbox marked ready to delete.
I am getting fed up with unchecking these, so I have attempted to remove the Friends entry in tracker.

All that happens is that my TiVo appears to hang... and then reboot, 
Does anyone else know of a way of either clearing this down, or setting tracker not to track Friends any more?

I have updated the files to the latest version that I can find in this thread, but i still seem to be running into issues when trying to delete tracked episodes.
Strangely, I have managed to delete the Friends one, well i say that... it does not appear in the list of generic or non generic..... but it is still selecting episodes to remove!!!!

Do you think that wiping the database is my best option? If so... what do i delete from the tracker folder?

Regards
Martin


----------



## doubledrat

hi Martin

I've had this problem too. I got around it by working out the programme ID from the dailymail and deleting the corresponding file from the tracker directory, thus making it ignore that programme.


----------



## kweller

I just installed Tracker 316 which seemed to create the tracking list OK but fails whenever I try to process the ToDo list. Here's the error message:



Code:


--cut here--
action_tracker_todo '' ''
can't read "::description_hover": no such variable
    while executing
"if { $::description_hover && $description != "" } {
set description [htmlEncode $description]
regsub -all {\"} $description {\"} description
set ..."
    ("uplevel" body line 73)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
if {$::version3} {
set recbeh [dbobj..."
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker_todo" line 125)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

This is under TWP2.

Anyone any idea what might be wrong please?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## SteveT

kweller said:


> I just installed Tracker 316 which seemed to create the tracking list OK but fails whenever I try to process the ToDo list. Here's the error message:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --cut here--
> action_tracker_todo '' ''
> can't read "::description_hover": no such variable
> while executing
> "if { $::description_hover && $description != "" } {
> --cut here--
> 
> This is under TWP2.
> Anyone any idea what might be wrong please?
> Thanks.
> Kevin


See post 468 of this thread.


----------



## Milhouse

Could anyone suggest why Tracker 3.1.6 (from post #468) reboots my UK S1 v2.5.5 Tivo with TW 1.9.4 whenever I run "Create/Update Tracking List" (Core Functions) or "Create/Update Tracking List
& Process To Do List" (Other Functions)?

After the TiVo comes back up, I can then go into "Process To Do List" and delete the programmes identified by Tracker.

Previous versions of Tracker worked without any problem (probably the latest Sanderton original - can't recall the version, not at home), but I do like the enhancements in 3.1.6!

My settings are:



Code:


   Watched episodes you deleted        [Block]
   Unwatched episodes you deleted      [Block]
   Watched episodes TiVo deleted       [Allow]
   Unwatched episodes TiVo deleted     [Allow]
   Ignore generic (no data) episodes   [Ignore]

   Debug Mode                          [False]
   Automatic Rebuild After Edits       [True]
   Verbose Update Procedure            [False]
   'Watched means Watched!'            [True]
   Deleted To-Do = Watched             [False]
   To-Do: Show all items               [False]
   To-Do: Show Original Air Date       [False]
   To-Do: Show TMS ID                  [False]
   To-Do: Show Tracker Series Link     [False]
   Last Tracker Update                 [15th Sep 2009 12:55:49 PM]

I've tried Tracker 3.1.7 with the scheduled automated updates, but this version also reboots my TiVo during the scheduled update.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## kitschcamp

For a long time I've quit Tivoweb and restarted it before running this module, because - as you say - if you don't it will reboot the TiVo. I've got quite a few years of history now, so I'd guess it's probably a memory hole issue somewhere in TiVoweb.


----------



## Milhouse

Thanks Kitschcamp.

I posted my message above based on memory (last Tracker update on 15 Sep) which may have been a bad idea - I've just fully reloaded TW and updated the Tracking list (no reboot!) however the TiVo has rebooted while "Processing ToDo List" (which makes sense as that would explain why it always manages to display the correct programmes for deletion after the reboot). My failing memory got the point at which the box reboots wrong, so it's the Update that always succeeds and it's the Process To-Do List that causes the reboot (the Process runs to completion without any problem after the reboot, confirming it may be a memory leak issue).

Perhaps I need to restart (full reload?) TW between the Update and the Process steps? I'll try that in another week or so!

Alternatively, would TWP 2.0 also suffer from the memory leak?


----------



## kitschcamp

Yeah, same here. Update is fine, but process to-do will reboot. If you do that it works fine - I just use the normal TiVoweb, not the TWplus or anything.


----------



## spitfires

old thread...new version... 

New version of Tracker (v3.3.3) posted here - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9594945#post9594945

(I used a new thread to help people searching for "Tracker" in the future)


----------

